# Der demografische Wandel in Deutschland - Kriegen wir zu wenig Kinder?



## dr_breen (8. März 2011)

In Deutschland wandel(te)n sich die sozialen Strukturen. Nach der Einführung der Anti-Babypille 1961 ist die Geburtenrate eingebrochen und in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft müssen die  Menschen, die nach dem Pillenknick geboren wurden,  die Renten der Baby-Boomer Generation bezahlen. Wenige Arbeiter müssen (verhältnismäßig) viele Rentner versorgen und die Gesellschaft wird vergreisen.  


 Es gibt/gab verschiedene Lösungsvorschläge für dieses Problem (der inflationäre Umgang mit Ausfrufezeichen ist gewollt) :



Die Deutschen sollten wieder mehr Kinder kriegen! (Kinder statt Inder)
Wir sollten mehr junge qualifizierte Arbeiter einwandern lassen! (Inder statt Kinder)
Wir sollten das Rentensystem reformieren. Jede Generation soll ihre eigenen Renten zahlen! (Abschaffung des "Generationenvertrags")
Die Alten müssen länger arbeiten! Rente erst mit 75!
Weniger Rentner braucht das Land! Schafft die Sicherheitsstandards für Heizdecken ab! (Okay, der Vorschlag war von mir )
   Wenn genug Vorschläge da sind, würde ich gerne noch eine Umfrage starten.

*
Informationen:*


 Entwicklung der Geburtenrate seit 1990:   Geburtenrate 
Altersentwicklung in Zahlen: Altersentwicklung
Kinder mit ausländischen Elternteilen: 25% der Neugeborenen von 2008 haben mindestens einen ausländischen Elternteil
geschätzte Bevölkerungsverteilung im Jahr 2050 (Quelle: Wikipedia):                                                                                                                                                                                          


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

*
 Seht ihr den demografischen Wandel in Deutschland auch als Problem? Wenn ja, wie würdet ihr es lösen?*


----------



## seltsam (8. März 2011)

Ich möchte mal denjenigen sehen ,der mit 75 Jahren noch richtig Arbeiten kann.Ich denke da speziell an Körperlich schwere und harte Arbeit.
Als ich damals meine Lehre(n) gemacht hab waren nicht selten 17 bis 18 Stunden/7 Tage die Woche unter schwerster belastung drin.Ich hab damals 2 Lehren gemacht in der Landwirtschaft. 
Ich bin jetzt 28 Jahre und bereits nicht mehr voll einsetzbar (beide Kniee und der Rücken sind fast Vollständig im Eimer).
Wer es da nicht geschafft hat 50 kg auf die rechte und 50 kg auf die linke Schulter zu nehmen und damit am laufenden Band quer über den Hof zu laufen und das die gesamte Zeit über flog raus.Nach Feierabend war man so fertig,das man nicht einmal mehr ohne zittern eine Gabel anheben konnte!
Der einzige Vorteil war die daraus resultierende körperliche Kraft...
Ich möchte mal zu gern den Sesselpupenden Politiker sehen der das hinbekommt!
Das Thema macht mich echt Sauer -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Dass das Rentensystem in einigen Jahren (oder Jahrzehnten) zusammenbrechen wird, ist ja nichts Neues und lässt sich meiner Meinung nur noch mit einem völlig verändertem Rentensystem verhindern, wo die Starken wirklich mehr heben müssen und es eben keine Obergrenze für Sozialbeiträge geben darf (so wie das jetzt ist).
Oder eben das komplette Sozialsystem über Steuern finanzieren, 100% Aufschlag auf unwichtige Luxusgüter, 50% Aufschlag auf mögliche Luxusgüter, 30% Mehrwertsteuer, sämtliche Steuervergünstigungen streichen.

Wenn die Generation, die in den 60er und 70er geboren wurde, in Rente geht, also auch die ganzen Beamten, die in den 80ern noch schnell verbeamtet worden sind, geht der Staat bankrott. Dann muss er alleine für die Beamtenpensionen und Rentner 350 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr aufbringen, das ist mehr als der aktuelle Bundeshaushalt.


----------



## dr_breen (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die Generation, die in den 60er und 70er geboren wurde, in Rente geht, also auch die ganzen Beamten, die in den 80ern noch schnell verbeamtet worden sind, geht der Staat bankrott. Dann muss er alleine für die Beamtenpensionen und Rentner 350 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr aufbringen, das ist mehr als der aktuelle Bundeshaushalt.



Gibt's dafür eine Quelle? 



seltsam schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal denjenigen sehen ,der mit 75 Jahren noch richtig Arbeiten kann.Ich denke da speziell an Körperlich schwere und harte Arbeit.



Schwere körperliche Arbeit ist in unserer Dienstleistungsgesellschaft eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel. Geistig arbeiten könnten die meisten auch noch mit über 70, wenn sie nicht schon an Bourn-out leiden würden. Das würde Rentenauszahlungen sparen und die Einzahlungen erhöhen. Ob das gerecht ist und man so lange arbeiten will ist eine andere Frage.



> Als ich damals meine Lehre(n) gemacht hab waren nicht selten 17 bis 18 Stunden/7 Tage die Woche unter schwerster belastung drin. ...
> Ich bin jetzt 28 Jahre und bereits nicht mehr voll einsetzbar (beide Kniee und der Rücken sind fast Vollständig im Eimer).
> Wer es da nicht geschafft hat 50 kg auf die rechte und 50 kg auf die linke Schulter zu nehmen und damit am laufenden Band quer über den Hof zu laufen und das die gesamte Zeit über flog raus.Nach Feierabend war man so fertig,das man nicht einmal mehr ohne zittern eine Gabel anheben konnte!
> Der einzige Vorteil war die daraus resultierende körperliche Kraft...


Wozu gibt es Schub- und Sackkarren?! Muss man seinen Körper so ausbeuten?



> Ich möchte mal zu gern den Sesselpupenden Politiker sehen der das hinbekommt!
> Das Thema macht mich echt Sauer -.-


Auch Nichtstun kann anstrengend sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Schwere körperliche Arbeit ist in unserer Dienstleistungsgesellschaft eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel. Geistig arbeiten könnten die meisten auch noch mit über 70, *wenn sie nicht schon an Bourn-out leiden würden*. Das würde Rentenauszahlungen sparen und die Einzahlungen erhöhen. Ob das gerecht ist und man so lange arbeiten will ist eine andere Frage.


 
Das ist doch gerade das Problem! Zu viele leiden daran!


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Gibt's dafür eine Quelle?


Einige sogar:
Beamtenpensionen: Experten schlagen Alarm - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
ad hoc news - Steuerzahlerbund warnt vor steigenden Kosten von Beamtenpension (Allgemein kann man hier die Seite des Bund der Steuerzahler sowie seiner Landesverbände als Lektüre empfehlen)
 Lübecker Nachrichten - Finanznot In Kiel: Beamten-Pensionen Kosten 900 Millionen
Ruhegeld für Beamte: Pensionen kosten Steuerzahler 36 Milliarden - Nachrichten Geld - WELT ONLINE
und ein Recht guter Artikel der TU-Dresden, wobei hier halt nur das Bundesland Sachsen betreffend: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNEnbVnuEkQ7edRZPYMTT9Cix8V2WQ&cad=rja


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Gibt's dafür eine Quelle?



Da gibts einige Quellen (hatte 17&4 schon was zu gepostet, ich bin ja in der Regel nicht seiner Meinung, aber ich denke, dass wir da der gleichen Meinung sind, so wie das jetzt läuft und laut der Linken ewig laufen sollte, wird das nicht mehr laufen können, auch wenn das schmerzt, aber Wohlstand für alle ist Utopie), aber das sind logischer Weise alles Hochrechnung für das Jahr 2040 und weiter, niemand weiß, wie die Weltwirtschaft bis dahin aussieht und ob Deutschland dann überhaupt noch so hohe Steuereinnahmen generieren kann.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. März 2011)

Wird halt mal wieder zeit für einen Krieg.

Alle 50Jahre ca. war ein Krieg aus Wirtschaftlichen Gründen.

Danach fangen alle wieder bei null an.

Nen 10er in die Hand und wiederaufbauen.

Dann kommt noch der Kobe-effeckt dazu.

Der aufbau kurbelt die wirtschaft an.



Desweiteren ist auch die Zahl der Abtreibungen mit verantwortlich für den 

Demographischen Wandel.


MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Nö, Abtreibungen kannst du vernachlässigen.


----------



## dr_breen (8. März 2011)

17&4 schrieb:


> Einige sogar:
> Beamtenpensionen: Experten schlagen Alarm - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
> ad hoc news - Steuerzahlerbund warnt vor steigenden Kosten von Beamtenpension (Allgemein kann man hier die Seite des Bund der Steuerzahler sowie seiner Landesverbände als Lektüre empfehlen)
> Lübecker Nachrichten - Finanznot In Kiel: Beamten-Pensionen Kosten 900 Millionen
> ...


 
Viele Quellen! Viele Zahlen! Wenig Durchblick!  (Ist nicht deine Schuld)



			
				Lübeckernachrichten schrieb:
			
		

> Auch komme das Land nicht drum herum, die Pensionen auf das Niveau der  gesetzlich Rentenversicherten abzusenken. ...
> Lehrer müssten nicht verbeamtet sein.



Das seh ich genauso. Wer so einen Kündigungsschutz hat soll nicht auch noch mehr Pension kriegen. Wenn keine Lehrer mehr verbeamtet werden, kann man die auch ohne große Angst einstellen.



			
				Ad hoc News schrieb:
			
		

> So sollte der sogenannte Nachhaltigkeitsfaktor, der bei der GRV bereits  2003 gilt, auf die Beamtenpensionen übertragen werden. Dabei wird der  Anstieg der Pensionen gemindert, wenn die Zahl der Pensionäre stärker  wächst als die der Einkommenssteuerzahler.



Nur Politiker können an sowas nicht denken, wenn sie ein Gesetz entwerfen. Das ist der Kern des Problems: Ohne mehr Arbeiter - seien sie aus dem  Ausland oder aus eigener Produktion - können die gewaltigen Renten und  Pensionsansprüche nicht geschultert werden.
 


> Die Lawine der Beamtenpensionen. Schon jetzt muss jeder Bundesbürger –  vom Baby bis zur alten Oma, rund 440 Euro im Jahr für das Ruhegeld der  Staatsdiener zahlen.


So einen Schwachsinn zu formulieren schafft außer der BLÖD nur die Welt. Ich hab auch schon Steuerabgaben auf meine Humandüngerproduktion gezahlt, als ich in die Windeln geschissen hab.



			
				PDF der TU Dresden schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem unterstellen die Prognosen der Bundesregierung und des Sachverständigenrates ein stetiges reales Wachstum des Sozialproduktes und somit der Steuereinnahmen – und das trotz der schrumpfenden Arbeitsbevölkerung.



Traue keiner Statisktik, die du nicht Selbst gefälscht hast. 



			
				 PDF der TU Dresden schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens, langfristig wird sich eine weitere Absenkung des Versorgungsniveaus für Beamte – wie ja auch bei den Renten in der Gesetzlichen Rentenversicherung – nicht umgehen lassen.
> Zweitens, so problematisch uns heute die finanzielle Belastung der Länder erscheint, sie wird sich nicht bessern. Daher ist es notwendig, zu einer – wenn auch nur moderaten – Kapitalbildung in den nächsten Jahren zurückzukehren.



Hat Sinn. Und reicht sicherlich nicht aus um die Misere zu verhindern.



			
				Quanti schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss er alleine für die Beamtenpensionen und Rentner 350 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr aufbringen



Das geben die Quellen beim besten Willen nicht her. 150 Mrd. für alle Rentner und Pensionäre gemeinsam werden da genannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Das geben die Quellen beim besten Willen nicht her. 150 Mrd. für alle Rentner und Pensionäre gemeinsam werden da genannt.


 
Die hab ich aus mehreren Beiträgen von Sendungen des öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehen. Auch da schwanken die Zahlen natürlich, kann auch sein, dass die Zahl für den gesamten Sozialen Bereich steht, aber auch das wäre ein sehr großer Wert, denn er übersteigt nun mal den Bundeshaushalt. Es wäre dann kein Geld da, für Straßenbau, Militär, Zinstilgung und sonst was.


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, Abtreibungen kannst du vernachlässigen.


Zu vernachlässigen? 
Die Geburtenrate lag 2009 bei 651000, die Zahl der Schwangerschaftsabbrüche im selben Jahr bei 110694. Wobei ich hier bis jetzt noch keine Statistik gefunden habe, wieviele davon medizinisch zwingend notwendig waren, da ansonsten das Leben der Mutter in Gefahr ist.

€: Drängler dürfen ab morgen in Sachsen wohnen, jawohl


----------



## frEnzy (8. März 2011)

Tja, das mit dem Kinderkriegen ist so ne Sache. So lange ein Kind für viele das Ende der Karriere bedeutet bzw. in die "Arbeitslosigkeit" führt, wird die Geburtenrate weiter sinken. Ein Kind (oder sogar mehrere) zu bekommen, ist ein wirtschaftliches Risiko erster Güte und nahezu ein Garant für Verarmung. Klar, das ist ein wenig überspritzt beschrieben aber so ist es zumindest vom Prinzip her. Was Kinder kosten (Geld, Zeit, Energie) können sich kinderlose gar nicht vorstellen! Ich kanns gut verstehen, dass Leute erst mit Mitte/Ende der 30er an Kinder denken, da sie bis dahin einigermaßen abgesichert sind (finanziell und materiell). Leider setzt einem der Körper da entschieden Grenzen, bis wann eine Frau Kinder bekommen kann. Wer spät anfängt, muss sich dann entweder beeilen oder es bleibt halt bei einem Kind. Wie war das doch gleich? Bei einer 40 jährigen ist die Chance ein behindertes Kind zu bekommen bereits bei 1:20? Oder war das erst bei 45? Unsere Gesellschaft ist kinderunfreundlich ohne Ende und so lange sich das alles nicht ändert, wird es eben immer weniger Kinder geben. Schließlich will sich niemand selbst ins eigene Bein schießen 
Und da wir auch noch alle immer älter werden dank besserer Versorgung und immer weiter verbesserten Medikamenten und Behandlungsmöglichkeiten kommt dann halt eins zum anderen. Um die Rente von mir mache ich mir aber keine Sorge. Wer weiß, ob ich dann überhaupt noch lebe. Es ist schon verdächtig lange sehr friedlich und das Ende der Ressourcen naht! Ich glaube nicht an ein Leben ohne Krieg


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

17&4 schrieb:


> Zu vernachlässigen?
> Die Geburtenrate lag 2009 bei 651000, die Zahl der Schwangerschaftsabbrüche im selben Jahr bei 110694. Wobei ich hier bis jetzt noch keine Statistik gefunden habe, wieviele davon medizinisch zwingend notwendig waren, da ansonsten das Leben der Mutter in Gefahr ist.


 
und wie sah es vor 50 Jahren aus?
Ich denke, dass das da keine zuverlässigen Zahlen gibt, daher sind deine Zahlen eigentlich wertlos.


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und wie sah es vor 50 Jahren aus?


Vor 50 Jahren war Abtreibung strafbar und die Anzahl der Geburten lag, sofern ich das in der Tabelle des statistischen Bundesamt auf Seite 8 richtig sehe, bei rund 1300000. Also ungefähr das doppelte von dem was wir jetzt haben.
Interessant finde ich aber folgendes Kapitel aus dieser PDF (Seite 3 und 4) des IWG Bonn(auch wenn vom Jahr 2003):


> Der Blick in die noch frühere Vergangenheit zeigt: Bestandserhaltende Geburtenraten gibt
> es in Deutschland seit 123 Jahren nicht mehr. Der letzte Jahrgang, der sich in der Zahl
> seiner Kinder ersetzt hat, wurde bereits 1880 geboren. Selbst die geburtenfreudigen Jahrgänge
> 1932 bis 1939 erreichten nicht das bestandserhaltende Niveau, das damals bei
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Sehr interessant, aber was nützt es, wenn das 15 jährige Mädchen das Kind zur Welt bringt, aber dafür ihre Schule nicht fertigt bekommt und daher keine Ausbildung machen kann, von Staat leben muss und nicht einer sozial versicherten Tätigkeit nachgehen kann?
Lieber das Kind "entsorgen", sie bekommt einen guten Job und kann später völlig normal eine Familie gründen, deren Kinder sie dann als Vorbild haben, anstatt zu sehen, wie man gut leben kann, wenn man mit 15 Schwanger wird, denn der Staat kümmert sich dann ja.
(Gibts nicht auch Frauen, die extra jung schwanger werden, weil sie dann Leistungen vom Staat bekommen und deswegen "warm" leben können ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen?)


----------



## dr_breen (8. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Tja, das mit dem Kinderkriegen ist so ne Sache. So lange ein Kind für viele das Ende der Karriere bedeutet bzw. in die "Arbeitslosigkeit" führt, wird die Geburtenrate weiter sinken. Ein Kind (oder sogar mehrere) zu bekommen, ist ein wirtschaftliches Risiko erster Güte und nahezu ein Garant für Verarmung. Klar, das ist ein wenig überspritzt beschrieben aber so ist es zumindest vom Prinzip her.



Richtig. Sagt auch die "arbeitgeberfreundliche" FAZ



> Leider setzt einem der Körper da entschieden Grenzen, bis wann eine Frau Kinder bekommen kann. Wer spät anfängt, muss sich dann entweder beeilen oder es bleibt halt bei einem Kind. Wie war das doch gleich? Bei einer 40 jährigen ist die Chance ein behindertes Kind zu bekommen bereits bei 1:20? Oder war das erst bei 45?


Wiki sagt: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Frau im Alter von 25 Jahren, mit einem Kind mit Down-Syndrom schwanger zu werden, liegt bei weniger als 0,1 Prozent, im Alter von 35 Jahren bei 0,3 Prozent, im Alter von 40 Jahren bei 1 Prozent und* im Alter von 48 Jahren bei neun Prozent.*



> Unsere Gesellschaft ist kinderunfreundlich ohne Ende und so lange sich das alles nicht ändert, wird es eben immer weniger Kinder geben. Schließlich will sich niemand selbst ins eigene Bein schießen


Das ist aber nicht nur eine Sache der Finanzen, sondern auch des Kopfes und der Infrastruktur. Die Klagen gegen Kindergärten und Kinderspielplätze haben die Situation sicher nicht verbessert. (Wir haben auch einen Spielplatz direkt vor der Wohnung. Das kann echt nerven!) Die Chance bei der Wohnungssuche fündig zu werden, wird nicht nur durch die erhöhten Anfordeungen geringer sondern auch, weil viele Vermieter keine Kinder in der Wohnung/ im Haus haben wollen. Finanzierbare Kita und Kindergartenplätze in der Nähe sind auch oft nicht vorhanden. 



> Es ist schon verdächtig lange sehr friedlich und das Ende der Ressourcen naht! Ich glaube nicht an ein Leben ohne Krieg


Dann sind wir schon zwei!

@ 17&4: Das die Geburtenrate nicht für den "Bestandserhalt" reicht spielt erstmal - den Chinesen sei Dank - keine Rolle. Wichtig ist eben die Anomalie Babyboom+Pillenknick. Die bricht unsrer Altersvorsorge das Genick.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht nur eine Sache der Finanzen, sondern auch des Kopfes und der Infrastruktur. Die Klagen gegen Kindergärten und Kinderspielplätze haben die Situation sicher nicht verbessert. (Wir haben auch einen Spielplatz direkt vor der Wohnung. Das kann echt nerven!) Die Chance bei der Wohnungssuche fündig zu werden, wird nicht nur durch die erhöhten Anfordeungen geringer sondern auch, weil viele Vermieter keine Kinder in der Wohnung/ im Haus haben wollen. Finanzierbare Kita und Kindergartenplätze in der Nähe sind auch oft nicht vorhanden.


 
Und besser wird es nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass es immer mehr ältere Leute geben wird, die überall leben wollen, halt ruhig, also ohne Kinderlärm.
Denn den alten ist es egal, wie viele Kinder gerade geboren werden.


----------



## dr_breen (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und besser wird es nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass es immer mehr ältere Leute geben wird, die überall leben wollen, halt ruhig, also ohne Kinderlärm.
> Denn den alten ist es egal, wie viele Kinder gerade geboren werden.



Erst wenn der letzte Landwirt in Rente, 
der letzte Metzger in den Ruhestand gegangen,
der letzte Bäcker nicht mehr arbeitet, 
werden die Senioren feststellen,
dass Kinder doch ganz gut schmecken.


----------



## frEnzy (8. März 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man wegen den unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an die Infrastruktur und den nicht so gemeinsamen Vorlieben verschiedene Bereiche in einer Stadt gezielt für bestimmte Zielgruppen umbauen. Eine Gegend mit vielen Spielstraßen, Spielplätzen, viel Grün, jede Menge Kitas, Schulen, Kinderärzte und mit großen, praktischen und günstigen Wohnungen für Familien und Gebiete ohne Boardsteinkannten, Laufbändern im Gehweg, Bungalows zum Wohnen, jede Menge Ärzten, Einkaufbringdiensten etc. für Senioren. Da haben sie dann auch Ruhe vor den Kindern  Oder ist das zu sehr Ghetto?


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Oder ist das zu sehr Ghetto?


Eher:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQQm7bKJskM

*duck und weg*


----------



## dr_breen (8. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man wegen den unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an die Infrastruktur und den nicht so gemeinsamen Vorlieben verschiedene Bereiche in einer Stadt gezielt für bestimmte Zielgruppen umbauen. ... . Da haben sie dann auch Ruhe vor den Kindern  Oder ist das zu sehr Ghetto?


 
Ghetto heißt ja, dass eine unfreiwillige Konzentration (hmmmm) vorgenommen wird. Achtung! Jetzt kommt das Totschlagagrument: Es kostet zu viel!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Erst wenn der letzte Landwirt in Rente,
> der letzte Metzger in den Ruhestand gegangen,
> der letzte Bäcker nicht mehr arbeitet,
> werden die Senioren feststellen,
> dass Kinder doch ganz gut schmecken.


 
Wenn ich jetzt Zyniker wäre, würde ich sagen, dass junges Fleisch zarter ist und besser schmeckt als altes Fleisch. 

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn alle Frauen in den Wechseljahren sind, haben wir dann die Geburtenrate des Vatikan?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. März 2011)

Den alten gehört die Zukunft oder wie? 
Andernorts gibts immernoch zu viele Kinder, da sie dort gebraucht werden/es nicht verhindert werden kann. 
Hier will man keine Kinder mehr, da die Kosten enorm hoch sind. 
Schade, aber um heutzutage ein Kind bis zur Lehre durchzubekommen, is schon nicht leicht, wenn man nicht allzu viel verdient. 
Das bringt halt die moderne Welt so mit sich. 
Ich frag mich doch mal wo der Kern dieses Problems ist?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Gibts eine Statistik, wie viel es kostet ein Kind groß zu ziehen?
Hatte früher mal was von 150.000 Mark gelesen, ist aber halt schon sehr lange her.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. März 2011)

Einen Betrag in der Höhe hat mein Vater auch veranschlagt 
€: Können aber auch € gewesen sein...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> *Seht ihr den demografischen Wandel in Deutschland auch als Problem? Wenn ja, wie würdet ihr es lösen?*


 
Ich sehe ihn nicht als Problem an, im Gegenteil:
Unter ökologischen und (mitlerweile u.a. dadurch) auch ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten begrüße ich eine (prinzipiell) schrumpfende Bevölkerung. Die meisten "großen" Probleme unserer Tage sind groß, weil sich die kleinen Fehler vieler Menschen addieren oder/und weil die vernünftigen Lösungen viele Menschen betreffen/von vielen Menschen fordern. Dazu kommt die prinzipielle Steigerung des proKopf-Vermögens bei Vererbung an kleiner werdende Generationen - imho einer der wenigen Ansätze, wie in den nächsten Jahrzehnten ein steigender Lebenststandard denkbar wäre, ohne zu ethisch fragwürdigen Maßnahmen zu greifen.

Soviel zum "Gegenteil", passender zur Diskussion "warum der Generationenwandel kein Problem darstellt", insbesondere für das Rentensystem (Krankenpflege könnte irgendwann kritischer werden, aber auch da gibts tollerable Lösungen):
Unsere Rente kriselt nicht, weil wir zuwenig Kinder haben/hatten. Das Problem unserer Rente sind zuwenig Arbeiter und wie ein kurzer Blick auf die HartzIV-Statistik zeigt (7 Millionen iirc?) scheitert das nicht an zuwenig Arbeitskraft, sondern an zuwenig Gehalt. Erstere könnten wir problemlos aus Einwanderern oder durch höhere Lebensarbeitszeit decken. (Wer "mit 70 ist man kaputt" argumentieren möchte: Bedenkt, dass wir hier von den Jobs in 20-30 Jahren reden und dass die fast-Rentner dieser Zeit 1980-1990 ins Berufsleben eingestiegen sind. Schwerste körperliche Arbeit sollte ein Ausnahmeproblem darstellen)
Mehr Gehalt dagegen können wir nur zahlen, wenn wir mehr Geld pro Kopf zur Verfügung haben. Und da sind z.B. Kinder eher kontraproduktiv, die Lösung muss in der Wertschöpfungs- und vor allem Wertvernichtungskette liegen (inkl. Außenhandel). Anstatt Geld für Verbrauchsgüter wegzugeben, müsste es in die innerdeutsche Wertschöpfung investiert werden. (z.B.: EEG statt Ölimport, Deutsche Technikprodukte statt Urlaub in Libyen)


----------



## dr_breen (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts eine Statistik, wie viel es kostet ein Kind groß zu ziehen?
> Hatte früher mal was von 150.000 Mark gelesen, ist aber halt schon sehr lange her.


 
Ist zwar keine Statistik:
Die SZ schreibt:


> Heute hingegen investiert einer neueren Schätzung zufolge eine Mittelstandsfamilie in den USA 190.000 Dollar bis ein Kind das 18. Lebensjahr erreicht hat; in Deutschland dürfte die Größenordnung ähnlich sein.



2006 lagen die Kosten in D bei ca. 124.000€ Quelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe ihn nicht als Problem an, im Gegenteil:
> Unter ökologischen und (mitlerweile u.a. dadurch) auch ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten begrüße ich eine (prinzipiell) schrumpfende Bevölkerung. Die meisten "großen" Probleme unserer Tage sind groß, weil sich die kleinen Fehler vieler Menschen addieren oder/und weil die vernünftigen Lösungen viele Menschen betreffen/von vielen Menschen fordern. Dazu kommt die prinzipielle Steigerung des proKopf-Vermögens bei Vererbung an kleiner werdende Generationen - imho einer der wenigen Ansätze, wie in den nächsten Jahrzehnten ein steigender Lebenststandard denkbar wäre, ohne zu ethisch fragwürdigen Maßnahmen zu greifen.


 
Du musst das aber halt weltweit sehen, was nützt es, wenn in Deutschland in 50 Jahren nur noch 65 Millionen Menschen leben statt 80 Millionen, es aber auf der Welt dann 10 Milliarden gibt?



dr_breen schrieb:


> 2006 lagen die Kosten in D bei ca. 124.000€ Quelle


 
Dann ist das aber deutlich gestiegen, wenn ich da an die 150.000 denke, das sind ja 75.000 Euro, schon krass.
Aber wenn ich nicht irre, kann man bei 2 Kindern nicht einfach die Ausgaben verdoppeln.


----------



## dr_breen (9. März 2011)

> Mehr Gehalt dagegen können wir nur zahlen, wenn wir mehr Geld pro Kopf zur Verfügung haben. Und da sind z.B. Kinder eher kontraproduktiv, die Lösung muss in der Wertschöpfungs- und vor allem Wertvernichtungskette liegen (inkl. Außenhandel). Anstatt Geld für Verbrauchsgüter wegzugeben, müsste es in die innerdeutsche Wertschöpfung investiert werden. (z.B.: EEG statt Ölimport, Deutsche Technikprodukte statt Urlaub in Libyen)



Die Bevölkerung eines Landes lebt nicht von dem, was sie nominell verdient, sondern davon dem was sie produziert. Das, was die Bevölkerung produzieren kann, nimmt mit der Zahl der Arbeiter zu, solange keine äußeren Faktoren wie Land oder Ressourcen für den Maschinenbau stark limitierend wirken.

@Quantenslipstream

Richtig. Manche Sachen werden von den Kindern gemeinsam/ hintereinander genutzt.


----------



## frEnzy (9. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Richtig. Manche Sachen werden von den Kindern gemeinsam/ hintereinander genutzt.


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen, dass dies mit dem Alter abnimmt. Klar, es gibt immer Sachen die von allen bentzt werden. Aber meine älteste Tochter hat durch Abnutzung bereits einen so hohen Klamottenverschleiß, dass ihre jüngere Schwester viele Dinge eben nicht mehr bekommt, so wie es am Anfang war. Dazu kommt noch, dass die irgendwann kein Bock haben, Sachen aufzutragen. Außerdem geht bei mehr Kindern auch mehr kaputt. Insgesammt kann man die Summe wahrscheinlich direkt für jedes Kind ansetzen. Vielleicht +/- 10.000€.


----------



## dr_breen (9. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen, dass dies mit dem Alter abnimmt. Klar, es gibt immer Sachen die von allen bentzt werden. Aber meine älteste Tochter hat durch Abnutzung bereits einen so hohen Klamottenverschleiß, dass ihre jüngere Schwester viele Dinge eben nicht mehr bekommt, so wie es am Anfang war. Dazu kommt noch, dass die irgendwann kein Bock haben, Sachen aufzutragen. Außerdem geht bei mehr Kindern auch mehr kaputt. Insgesammt kann man die Summe wahrscheinlich direkt für jedes Kind ansetzen. Vielleicht +/- 10.000€.



Naja, du gehst jetzt von Kleidung aus. Wohnraum (v.a. Wohnlage: Vorstadt/Land) und andere Dinge betrachtest du vielleicht nicht als von den Kindern abhängig.



> Wirtschaftsforschungsinstitute haben festgestellt, dass Kinder von  der Gesellschaft in etwas Leistungen von knapp 400.000 Euro bekommen,  für Schule, Krankenversicherung und Kindergeld. Ist ein Kind erst  erwachsen, bringt es als Steuerzahler und in Form der Sozialabgaben  wieder 470.000 Euro zurück. So ist jedes Kind statistisch gesehen ein  volkswirtschaftlicher Gewinn.


Quelle

KP ob das inflationsbereinigt ist. Keine sonderlich hohe Gewinnmarge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst das aber halt weltweit sehen, was nützt es, wenn in Deutschland in 50 Jahren nur noch 65 Millionen Menschen leben statt 80 Millionen, es aber auf der Welt dann 10 Milliarden gibt?



Deutschland: ein bißchen
Der Welt: ziemlich wenig
Aber ich sag ja nicht, dass es eine Revolution gleich kommt - nur dass ich es positiv bewerte.




dr_breen schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung eines Landes lebt nicht von dem, was sie nominell verdient, sondern davon dem was sie produziert. Das, was die Bevölkerung produzieren kann, nimmt mit der Zahl der Arbeiter zu, solange keine äußeren Faktoren wie Land oder Ressourcen für den Maschinenbau stark limitierend wirken.



Wie gesagt: Arbeiter zu bekommen ist kein Problem. Und in Deutschland limitieren aktuell wohl andere Ressourcen, denn wir haben deutlich mehr Arbeitskraft zur Verfügung, als wir produktiv nutzen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deutschland: ein bißchen
> Der Welt: ziemlich wenig
> Aber ich sag ja nicht, dass es eine Revolution gleich kommt - nur dass ich es positiv bewerte.


 
Dann könnte man das wieder mit der weltweiten Geburtenkontrolle eins Gespräch bringen, eventuell Zwangssterilisation.
Aber ich will wissen, wie man das mit den Menschenrechten im Einklang bringen will, wenn man den Menschen die Möglichkeit der freien Entfaltung beraubt (und dazu gehört nun mal das unkontrollierte Bekommen von Kindern).
Man könnte natürlich auch die medizinische Versorgung für Menschen über 80 Jahre einstellen.
[Zynismus]einige müssen sich halt opfern um den Planeten zu retten[/Zynismus]



dr_breen schrieb:


> KP ob das inflationsbereinigt ist. Keine sonderlich hohe Gewinnmarge.



Ist das ein Durchschnittswert?


----------



## dr_breen (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann könnte man das wieder mit der weltweiten Geburtenkontrolle eins Gespräch bringen, eventuell Zwangssterilisation.
> Aber ich will wissen, wie man das mit den Menschenrechten im Einklang bringen will, wenn man den Menschen die Möglichkeit der freien Entfaltung beraubt (und dazu gehört nun mal das unkontrollierte Bekommen von Kindern).



Wenn die übermäßige Kinderzahl die moralischen Rechte zukünftiger Generationen - z.B. Recht auf eine gesunde Umwelt - verletzt, dann kann man durchaus fordern die Geburten zu kontrollieren. Aber Zwangssterilisation ist zu krass. Eine Möglichkeit wäre die finanzielle Unterstützung für Familien mit 2 Kindern günstiger zu gestalten, als die von Familien mit mehreren (Jaja ich weiß Gleichbehandlung und so). Das Ganze scheitert spätestens an der dazu nötigen internationalen Kooperation.



> Man könnte natürlich auch die medizinische Versorgung für Menschen über 80 Jahre einstellen.
> [Zynismus]einige müssen sich halt opfern um den Planeten zu retten[/Zynismus]



Oder in jede Werther's Original Packung ein Bonbon mit Arsen packen. 



> Ist das ein Durchschnittswert?


 
Was solls den sonst sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann könnte man das wieder mit der weltweiten Geburtenkontrolle eins Gespräch bringen, eventuell Zwangssterilisation.
> Aber ich will wissen, wie man das mit den Menschenrechten im Einklang bringen will, wenn man den Menschen die Möglichkeit der freien Entfaltung beraubt (und dazu gehört nun mal das unkontrollierte Bekommen von Kindern).
> Man könnte natürlich auch die medizinische Versorgung für Menschen über 80 Jahre einstellen.
> [Zynismus]einige müssen sich halt opfern um den Planeten zu retten[/Zynismus]



Eben aufgrund der ethischen Probleme begrüße ich jeden Fall, in dem aus eigener Entscheidung heraus eine geringere Kinderzahl gewählt wird. In der westlichen Industriegesellschaft tendiert man derzeit eher dazu, dass man Leute belohnt, die ihren Beitrag zur künftigen Welt(über)bevölkerung leisten. Da kann man auch ganz ohne Eingriff in die Menschenrechte noch was ändern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Die Industrienationen sind auch nicht wirklich das Problem, was die Überbevölkerung angeht, wie viele Kinder bekommt denn ein Durchschnittsdeutscher derzeit?
Das liegt doch unterhalb dessen, was gebraucht wird, um die Spezies zu erhalten.
Aber wie sieht das in anderen Teilen der Welt aus?


----------



## dr_breen (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Industrienationen sind auch nicht wirklich das Problem, was die Überbevölkerung angeht, wie viele Kinder bekommt denn ein Durchschnittsdeutscher derzeit?
> Das liegt doch unterhalb dessen, was gebraucht wird, um die Spezies zu erhalten.
> Aber wie sieht das in anderen Teilen der Welt aus?


 
War das ne rhetorische Frage? Länderliste nach Geburtenrate 

Gloria von Thurn und Taxis: "Der Schwarze schnackselt gerne"


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

War schon eine Frage, nur eben bezogen auf Kind pro Frau und nicht pro tausend Einwohner.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Sterblichkeitsrate aus?

Außerdem hat das nichts mit der Aussage der Fürstin zu tun, in Afrika gibts nun mal kein Rentensystem, da hoffen die Eltern, dass sich ein Kind später mal um sie kümmert und je mehr Kinder sie haben, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eins dabei ist, bei dem sie später leben können.
Das Kinder kriegen ist also so gesehen sehr egoistisch.


----------



## dr_breen (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War schon eine Frage, nur eben bezogen auf Kind pro Frau und nicht pro tausend Einwohner.
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Sterblichkeitsrate aus?



Geburten Pro Frau: Klick
Mortalitätsrate: Klick



> Außerdem hat das nichts mit der Aussage der Fürstin zu tun, in Afrika gibts nun mal kein Rentensystem, da hoffen die Eltern, dass sich ein Kind später mal um sie kümmert und je mehr Kinder sie haben, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eins dabei ist, bei dem sie später leben können.
> Das Kinder kriegen ist also so gesehen sehr egoistisch.



Dafür braucht man aber (glaube ich) keine sieben Kinder. Die kosten ja auch was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Geburten Pro Frau: Klick
> Mortalitätsrate: Klick



Danke, über 7 Kinder sind schon nicht schlecht.
Wundert mich aber für Afghanistan, dass da dafür Zeit haben, bei den ganzen Kriegen... 



dr_breen schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man aber (glaube ich) keine sieben Kinder. Die kosten ja auch was.



Ich bezweifel mal stark, dass ein Kind in Afrika bis zum 18. Lebensjahr 140.000€ kostet. 
Schau dir mal an, wie viele der Kinder, die geboren werden, wirklich erwachsen werden.
Früher in Deutschland war das nicht anders, da haben sie viele Kinder bekommen in der Hoffnung, dass man im Alter mal bei einem Leben kann.


----------



## Woohoo (9. März 2011)

> Wundert mich aber für Afghanistan, dass da dafür Zeit haben, bei den ganzen Kriegen...


Nicht umsonst sollen die Frauen dort keine Bildung bekommen und immer schön zu Hause bleiben. "Gebärmaschinen für die Produktion von Gotteskriegern"  



> Schau dir mal an, wie viele der Kinder, die geboren werden, wirklich erwachsen werden.


Wäre auch eine Herausforderung, wenn wirklich alle solange Leben würden wie wir. 
Lebensstandards/Wirtschaft irgendwie in Schwung bekommen damit das aufhört mit den 7 oder 8 Kindern.


----------



## dr_breen (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Danke, über 7 Kinder sind schon nicht schlecht.
> Wundert mich aber für Afghanistan, dass da dafür Zeit haben, bei den ganzen Kriegen...
> 
> 
> ...



Also jetzt mal am Beispiel von Niger:
Kinder pro Frau: 7,19 
Kindersterblichkeitsrate: 188,0 von Tausend geborenen Kindern erreichen nicht das 5. Lebensjahr

Danach nimmt die Sterberate afaik stark ab. So viele Kinder zu kriegen ist bei der Ernährungslage einfach unverantwortlich. Und die Versorgung im Alter wird nicht benötigt, weil der Otto Normal Nigerer eine Lebenserwartung von 42 Jahren hat.
(Laut WHO Bericht)

Altersverteilung:


			
				Wikiseite zur Demografie in Niger schrieb:
			
		

> 0–14 years: 49.6% (male 3,840,379; female 3,758,674)
> 15–64 years: 48.1% (male 3,658,361; female 3,690,373)
> 65 years and over: 2.3% (male 159,984; female 198,481) (2010 est.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal am Beispiel von Niger:
> Kinder pro Frau: 7,19
> Kindersterblichkeitsrate: 188,0 von Tausend geborenen Kindern erreichen nicht das 5. Lebensjahr
> 
> ...


 
Das ist mir schon alles klar, ich bin ja auch gebildet. 
Aber versuch das mal den Leuten da zu erklären, dass das alles völliger Unsinn ist, was die da machen.
Ich bin auch nicht dafür, dass man Laptops für 100 Dollar anbieten soll, Fernseher für 50 Dollar sind sinnvoller. 
Es gibt welche, die daran glauben, dass wenn sie ein Mädchen entjungfern, sie dann von HIV geheilt sind.


----------



## Icejester (9. März 2011)

Die Geburtenrate steigt doch wieder. Hoffen wir mal, daß es so bleibt. Das löst zwar nicht jedes Problem, würde uns aber enorm helfen. Sonst können wir Deutschland nämlich wirklich irgendwann zumachen. Und das kann doch keiner wollen.


----------



## dr_breen (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt welche, die daran glauben, dass wenn sie ein Mädchen entjungfern, sie dann von HIV geheilt sind.


Gleiches gilt afaik für Albinofrauen.


----------



## Icejester (9. März 2011)

Geht das mit denen dann mehrfach? Jungfrauen kann man dafür ja wohl nur einmal nehmen. 

Im Ernst, ich habe mal irgendwo gehört, daß Albinos in Afrika wohl ein wirklich schweres Leben fristen und böse diskriminiert werden. Vor dem Hintergrund scheint es mir eher unwahrscheinlich, daß Sex mit denen unter irgendwelchen Bedingungen für erstrebenswert gehalten wird. Aber vielleicht gilt das ja auch nur für manche Gegenden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Geht das mit denen dann mehrfach? Jungfrauen kann man dafür ja wohl nur einmal nehmen.



Heute gibts ja gute Chirugen, die nähen das Hymen wieder zusammen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Im Ernst, ich habe mal irgendwo gehört, daß Albinos in Afrika wohl ein wirklich schweres Leben fristen und böse diskriminiert werden. Vor dem Hintergrund scheint es mir eher unwahrscheinlich, daß Sex mit denen unter irgendwelchen Bedingungen für erstrebenswert gehalten wird. Aber vielleicht gilt das ja auch nur für manche Gegenden.



Ich denke mal, dass Rassismus in Afrika noch deutlich weiter verbreitet ist als in Europa oder Amerika,, wenn du da Hutu bist und auf eine Tutsi triffst, dann kann es knapp werden. Für uns ist das kein Unterschied, dort schon.
Aber Bildung ist eben alles, wären die Menschen gebildeter, dann würde der Kontinent völlig anders aussehen. Leider haben die Kolonialmächte da ihren Anteil dran, dass das nicht so ist, und auch die ganzen "Regierungen" der Länder sind nicht unschuldig, denn je mehr einer weiß, desto kritischer betrachtet er seine Regierung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Industrienationen sind auch nicht wirklich das Problem, was die Überbevölkerung angeht, wie viele Kinder bekommt denn ein Durchschnittsdeutscher derzeit?



"Bekommen" ist nicht das Problem, aber die bestehende Bevölkerungsdichte ist in Europa z.T. auch recht hoch und letztlich ergeben sich die Auswirkungen und damit Probleme erst aus dem Lebenswandel - und in der Kategorie holen die Industrieländer jeden Rückstand auf, denn sie in Sachen Einwohnerzahl haben. Wenn wir eine Bevölkerung auf dem Lebensstandard der heutigen Deutschen aus den Ressourcen Deutschlands versorgen wollten, dann sollte die (footprint.org zufolge) aus <33 Millionen bestehen. Will man zusätzlich zu den Menschen noch ein bißchen Natur erhalten und berücksichtigt man die gesteigerten pro-Kopf-Energiekosten für Transport in einem dünner besiedelten Land, wären 20 Millionen vermutlich eine gute Zahl.
Ruanda und Haiti mögen eine wesentlich höhere Bevölkerungsdichte haben, aber sie überlasten ihre eigenen Ressourcen weniger stark.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man aber (glaube ich) keine sieben Kinder. Die kosten ja auch was.



Altersvorsorge und die daraus resultierende Bedeutung von Familie und damit der hohe gesellschaftliche Stellenwert von Kindern sind imho ein Faktor, der die Sache begünstigt - ermöglichen tut es aber der Mangel an Verhütung. (Gruß an die rassistische Adelige aus afaik erzkathalischem Hause)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ruanda und Haiti mögen eine wesentlich höhere Bevölkerungsdichte haben, aber sie überlasten ihre eigenen Ressourcen weniger stark.


 
Keine Sorge, andere kommen und beuten die Ressourcen aus.


----------



## refraiser (21. März 2011)

Die Ressourcen sind zwar begrenzt, aber bis sie wirklich aufgebraucht sind, werden wir wahrscheinlich Möglichkeiten haben, sie künstlich herzustellen.
Ich fände eine höhere Geburtenrate besser, allein schon weil wir dann eher westliche Werte durchsetzen könnten. Ich denke das wir in Zukunft weniger (körperliche) Arbeit haben werden, da einfache Aufgaben schon heute von Robotern übernommen werden können und sich diese Technologie weiternetwickeln wird. Dadurch freigewordene Ressourcen (wenn wir Menschen als solche bezeichnen können), könnte man sehr gut in der Forschung einsetzen, deswegen ist ein gutes Bildungssystem wichtig. Je mehr Menschen es gibt, destso mehr kann (theoretisch) geforscht werden. Leider wird noch viel zu wenig für Bildung getan.
Denn egal ob wir nun weniger oder mehr Kinder kriegen, aktuell rennen wir in eine Sackgasse. Wenn wir weniger Kinder kriegen, bricht das Rentensystem zusammen und Sozialleistungen müssten wahrscheinlich massiv gestrichen werden. Wenn wir mehr Kinder bekommen, können wir diese aktuell nicht produktiv einsetzen, dann würden die Sozialsysteme auch zusammenbrechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Die Ressourcen sind zwar begrenzt, aber bis sie wirklich aufgebraucht sind, werden wir wahrscheinlich Möglichkeiten haben, sie künstlich herzustellen.



"Produzieren" erschafft nichts, sondern es wandelt Ressourcen um. Wenn du keine hast, dann kannst du auch nicht produzieren - und so langsam aber sich gibt es keine einzige Ressource mehr, die wir im Überfluss haben. Insbesondere Energie (die nunmal für jeden Produktions=Umwandlungsprozess benötigt wird) fehlt.



> Ich denke das wir in Zukunft weniger (körperliche) Arbeit haben werden, da einfache Aufgaben schon heute von Robotern übernommen werden können und sich diese Technologie weiternetwickeln wird. Dadurch freigewordene Ressourcen (wenn wir Menschen als solche bezeichnen können), könnte man sehr gut in der Forschung einsetzen, deswegen ist ein gutes Bildungssystem wichtig.



Das denkt man jetzt seit rund einem Jahrhundert und in der Praxis beweist weiterhin sehr eindrucksvoll, dass es uns nicht an Menschen fehlt, die forschen könnten, sondern an Menschen, die die Forschung bezahlen würden. Und die werden durch Massenvermehrung nicht zahlreicher, sondern eher noch seltener.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das denkt man jetzt seit rund einem Jahrhundert und in der Praxis beweist weiterhin sehr eindrucksvoll, dass es uns nicht an Menschen fehlt, die forschen könnten, sondern an Menschen, die die Forschung bezahlen würden. Und die werden durch Massenvermehrung nicht zahlreicher, sondern eher noch seltener.


 
Warum sollte man viele Millionen Euro in die Entwicklung und den Bau eines Roboters stecken, wenn ein Mensch diese Arbeit auch machen kann, zum Bruchteil der Kosten aber deutlich besser?
Ich kenne keinen einzigen Roboter, der einen Faden durch die Öse einer Nadel bekommt.


----------



## refraiser (22. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Produzieren" erschafft nichts, sondern es wandelt Ressourcen um. Wenn du keine hast, dann kannst du auch nicht produzieren - und so langsam aber sich gibt es keine einzige Ressource mehr, die wir im Überfluss haben. Insbesondere Energie (die nunmal für jeden Produktions=Umwandlungsprozess benötigt wird) fehlt.


Wir wissen noch sehr wenig über das Meer bzw. den Meeresboden. Dort könnten (und einiges deutet darauf hin) viele Rohstoffe liegen. Bis wir alle unsere Ressourcen aufgebraucht haben, können wir auf dem Mond Ressourcen abbauen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das denkt man jetzt seit rund einem Jahrhundert und in der Praxis beweist weiterhin sehr eindrucksvoll, dass es uns nicht an Menschen fehlt, die forschen könnten, sondern an Menschen, die die Forschung bezahlen würden. Und die werden durch Massenvermehrung nicht zahlreicher, sondern eher noch seltener.


Wieso sollten sie seltener werden, nach deinem Szenario würden irgendwann die Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen und der Staat würde sich auf ein Minimum beschränken. Das hat oft zur Folge das die Reichen reicher und die Armen ärmer werden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum sollte man viele Millionen Euro in die Entwicklung und den Bau eines Roboters stecken, wenn ein Mensch diese Arbeit auch machen kann, zum Bruchteil der Kosten aber deutlich besser?


Weil ein Roboter diese Arbeit schneller erledigen können wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Weil ein Roboter diese Arbeit schneller erledigen können wird.


 
Der Mensch arbeitet aber zum Bruchteil der Kosten und das ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt, für ein Unternehmen sind fixe Kosten alles, senkst du sie, kannst du den Gewinn steigern oder großartig etwas entwickeln oder erfinden zu müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Wir wissen noch sehr wenig über das Meer bzw. den Meeresboden. Dort könnten (und einiges deutet darauf hin) viele Rohstoffe liegen.



Keine Energieträger, die wir ohne andere, negative Konsequenzen, ausbeuten könnten. Und die Auswirkungen von z.B. Erzabbau wären auch extrem, denn zumindest bislang wurden keine konzentrierten Lagerstätten entdeckt. Das große Mengen zusammenkommen, liegt allein an den großen Flächen - die man aber auch entsprechend umgraben müsste...



> Wieso sollten sie seltener werden, nach deinem Szenario würden irgendwann die Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen und der Staat würde sich auf ein Minimum beschränken. Das hat oft zur Folge das die Reichen reicher und die Armen ärmer werden.



Die Reichen werden immer reicher, aber die Reichen werden nicht immer mehr. Desweiteren gehört der obere Mittelstand, der ebenfalls wegbricht, bereits zu der Schicht, aus der Förderer neuer Entwicklungen kommen können - und diese Gruppe ist wesentlich größer, als die der Superreichen. Mit Zusammenbruch des öffentlichen Bildungssystems sinkt auch die Zahl der Hochkompetenten. Unter deinen Bedingungen hast du weniger potentielle Finanzierer und du hast durch den Wegfall des Staates einen erheblichen Rückgang der (relativ...) unabhängigen Förderung. Ein mehr an Entwicklung wird dabei nicht herauskommen.
Guck dir die tolle Forschungslandschaft Südamerikas oder der Ölstaaten an.

Eigentlich bezog sich mein Argument aber nur darauf, dass eine Verteilung gegebener Ressourcen auf mehr Menschen weniger Ressourcen pro Kopf bedeutet - und eine arme Gesellschaft wird keine Roboter entwickeln, die ihr die Arbeit abnehmen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Mensch arbeitet aber zum Bruchteil der Kosten und das ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt, für ein Unternehmen sind fixe Kosten alles, senkst du sie, kannst du den Gewinn steigern oder großartig etwas entwickeln oder erfinden zu müssen.


 
Die hohen Kosten eines Roboters gehen aber in erster Linie auf die hohen Löhne für Spezialisten bei Entwicklung und z.T. Wartung zurück, nicht auf die Ressourceneffizienz bei der Arbeit.
Du argumentierst mal wieder den ökonomischen Gegebenheiten unserer Gesellschaft gegen das Konzept einer grundlegend anderen Gesellschaft...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die hohen Kosten eines Roboters gehen aber in erster Linie auf die hohen Löhne für Spezialisten bei Entwicklung und z.T. Wartung zurück, nicht auf die Ressourceneffizienz bei der Arbeit.
> Du argumentierst mal wieder den ökonomischen Gegebenheiten unserer Gesellschaft gegen das Konzept einer grundlegend anderen Gesellschaft...


 
Nein, ich schaue alleine auf die Kosten.
In Deutschland bauen Roboter die Autos zusammen, was OK ist, denn die arbeiten sehr schnell und kostengünstiger als ein deutscher Arbeiter, sie brauchen auch keinen Urlaub und ein Techniker kann mehrere Roboter betreuen.
In China könnten Roboter Elektronikartikel zusammenbauen, aber das würde deutlich mehr kosten als die Arbeiter und ich hab z.B. noch keine Nähroboter gesehen.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. März 2011)

nein, aber - @quanti - die werden auch noch kommen, so wie du argumentierst, würde es heute überhaupt keine roboter geben, weil diese arbeit ja auch menschen hätten machen können und doch haben sich gewisse leute (unternehmer unter anderem) es in den kopf gesetzt roboter dafür zu bauen und irgendwann, nenn mich ruhig einen phantasten, werden so gut wie alle körperlichen arbeiten (ausser vll die an LUXUS ARTIKELN, die mit 100% handarbeit werben) von robotern erledigt werden (zumindest bei uns, wie es dann in der "3ten welt" aussieht, frag mich nicht) und wir werden uns mit dienstleistungen, forschung, entwicklung etc. rumschlagen müssen (was heißt wir, wohl eher die generation die dann lebt, denn ich glaube nicht, das wir das noch erleben werden, leider (ich würde gerne in 50 jahren erst auf die welt kommen...vor allem weil das wir heute als hightech ansehen dann schon billiger kinder-schrott ist))

ach ja, noch meine meinung zum thema:

klar kriegen wir zu wenig kinder (rentensystem ist bald nimmer zum halten deswegen z.B.) was zum beispiel auch dazu führt, das einwanderer immer mehr einfluss bei uns in der gesellschaft gewinnen, weil sich die "ureinwohner" die schon seit generationen hier leben nicht mal mehr selbst ersetzen (wenn 2 leute im schnitt 1 kind haben, dann ist das ein ganz schöner rückgang), kein da ist es doch kein wunder, wenn man mehr integration fordert d.h. die die her kommen (und her kommen müssen, sonst kollabiert das land irgendwann!) müssen sich an uns anpassen.

aber mal zu den ursachen warum das mit kindern so ist:

a) kinder kosten ZEIT (wenn ich sehe wieviel zeit meinem vater früher (mit mega viel arbeit, seiner frau (meiner stiefmutter) deren tochter (meine (stief-) schwester) und mir für sich selbst und seine Hobbies blieb (gut, ich behaupte ja sogar - nicht ganz zu unrecht - er hätte damals keine hobbies gehabt (er ging 1x die woche kartenspielen (schafkopfen) und das war es (bis auf dann und wann am abend vll nen film oder ein buch) deshalb kann ich verstehen, wenn viele leute (mich übrigens eingeschlossen) KEINE KINDER WOLLEN!)

b) kinder kosten GELD - wenn ich sehe das es hundert irgendwas euro kindergeld für eine kind um die 18 rum gibt (was nicht einmal die hälfte von dem ist, was dieses "kind" wenn es noch in ausbildung/schulischer bildung ist braucht (ich meine was braucht man alles: kleidung, schulsachen, strom, nahrung (da biste dann schon leicht bei 300 EURO ), taschengeld und sonstiges (benzingeld etc.)...schlimmer ist es ja noch wenn man ein baby hat und mit dem "kindergeld" (was IMHO eine beleidigung für alle werdenden eltern ist, weil es eben so wenig ist) noch nicht mal windeln und alle paar monate neue klamotten (kinder wachsen ja auch) drin sind, dann ist es klar das viele - vor allem auch die die wenig verdienen - keine kinder haben können und die die gut verdienen wollen vll auch ihren dadurch gewonnenen STATUS ausleben aka. vll ein schöneres auto als der nachbar mit 2 kindern oder ein größeres haus als die allein erziehende mutter etc.

c) kinder kosten ARBEITSPLATZ bzw. BEFÖRDERUNGEN und KARRIERE:
auf der einen seite würden viele vll gerne kinder haben und würden gerne auch einen elternteil dafür "zuhause lassen" (was ich - am anfang (bis das kind 5 ist IMHO) - auch sehr gut finde (und nein es muss nicht immer die mutter sein)) aber es geht halt nicht, noch dazu (hab da nen fall in der verwandschaft):
steig mal aus einem - gut bezahlten - job aus und komm nach 5 jahren oder so wieder an, du hast I. sehr viel vergessen und II. es hat sich viel neues getan, du kommst extremst schwer wieder rein!
auch wird man (da gibt es statistiken) wenn man kinder hat weniger leicht befördert bzw. erhält weniger lukrative angebote aus dem eigenen unternehmen, vor allem weil man nicht mehr flexibel ist (d.h. man kann nicht jetzt mal für 6 monate nach USA gehen oder nach china etc.) auch sonstige beförderungen sind schwerer zu erreichen, weil man z.B. öfter "krank" ist (stress oder auch: man bleibt daheim, weil der sohn oder die tochter krank sind)
auch wird man sich überlegen müssen, ob einer der eltern halbtags arbeitet, weil man vll keinen ganztags-kindergartenplatz bekommt!

d) auch ist unsere gesellschaft, neben schon genannten aspekten (a-c) sehr kinderfeindlich, weil es keine kindergartenpläzte (von krippen für babies rede ich nicht, weil ich diese für einen fehler halte (IMHO sollte man sein kind bis es mindestens 3 jahre alt ist zuhause aufziehen....kinder schon in dem alter weg zu geben (ausser mal für ein bis zwei abende pro woche, für die es babysitter gibt) halte ich für nicht gut für das kind) gibt, wenn ich höre das manche eltern 20 kilometer oder mehr fahren müssen am morgen um ihr kind ab zu geben obwohl eigentlich um die ecke ein kindergarte währe, der aber VOLL ist, dann sollte jedem klar sein: HIER LÄUFT WAS FALSCH!

e) noch dazu gibt es keine angebote das z.B. wenn ein elternteil zuhause bleibt, der arbeitgeber bzw. der staat für dessen fehlendes entgelt einspringt (was sich IMHO gehören würde, denn so wie es im moment läuft sterben wir aus.) auch gibt es keine anders gearteten "belohnungen" für ehepaare bzw. auch ledige (d.h. nicht verheiratete) die kinder haben (nein, ich wünsche mir in dieser hinsicht nicht das 3te reich zurück (!)) z.B. rabatte beim einkauf (z.B. eine niedrigere mehrwertssteuer für die die kinder haben etc.) oder ähnliches.

fazit: solange es so läuft wie im moment und das "halten von kindern" bestraft wird (zum teil schlimmer als wenn man nen "kampfhund" (mag den begriff net!) hat - denn dafür das man den hält wird man nicht wirklich bestraft (ok man zahlt hundesteuer und muss gesetze beachten wie leinenzwang und so)) und ja das meine ich ernst, im moment sind kinder für den der welche hat ein fass ohne boden, finanziel die schlechteste anlage ever, ein zeitfresser (wie gesagt, mein dad kam früher teilweise zu nix, wie ich im rückblick feststelle) und machen einem auch noch viele aufstiegschancen im job kaputt d.h. KINDER - NEIN DANKE und wenn sich der sache niemand annimmt, dann wird das nur noch schlimmer werden

mfg LAX


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

@ DarthLAX

a) pers. Egoismus im Bereich Freizeit -> kein Grund kinderlos zu bleiben 

b) pers. Geiz in Sachen Geld -> kein Grund kinderlos zu bleiben 

btw: Warum nur haben gerade die ärmsten Familien Kinder? 

c) pers. Egoismus im Bereich Beruf und Karriere -> kein Grund kinderlos zu bleiben 

d) Kapitalismus und daher Sparmaßnahmen, denn gibt ja kaum Kinder, also warum Kita's in Dörfern? 

e) Warum muß der Staat "kinderbekommen" belohnen es ging früher auch ohne? 

Fazit: Du folgst dem Trend und schwimmst mit … herzlichen Glückwunsch du bist Deutschland!


----------



## refraiser (23. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Energieträger, die wir ohne andere, negative Konsequenzen, ausbeuten könnten. Und die Auswirkungen von z.B. Erzabbau wären auch extrem, denn zumindest bislang wurden keine konzentrierten Lagerstätten entdeckt. Das große Mengen zusammenkommen, liegt allein an den großen Flächen - die man aber auch entsprechend umgraben müsste...


Doch, es gibt durchaus Möglichkeiten diese Mineralien abzubauen, die Effektivität steigt mit jedem Jahr. Schon 1978 gab es, bedingt durch den hohen Rohstoffpreis, erste, erfolgreiche Versuche. Bis wir auf diese Rohstoffe wirklich angewiesen sind, wird es Möglichkeiten geben sie noch effektiver zu fördern. Öl wird schon jetzt mit Schiffen aus dem Meer gefördert.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, ich schaue alleine auf die Kosten.
> In Deutschland bauen Roboter die Autos zusammen, was OK ist, denn die arbeiten sehr schnell und kostengünstiger als ein deutscher Arbeiter, sie brauchen auch keinen Urlaub und ein Techniker kann mehrere Roboter betreuen.
> In China könnten Roboter Elektronikartikel zusammenbauen, aber das würde deutlich mehr kosten als die Arbeiter und ich hab z.B. noch keine Nähroboter gesehen.


Ja, aber auch die Arbeiter in China werden nicht ewig kostengünstiger arbeiten können. Technik wird immer weiter fortentwickelt und wird immer effizienter. Es geht mir auch nicht darum, das diese Umstellung innerhalb der nächsten fünf Jahre passieren soll, sondern das sie theoretisch möglich bzw. sogar wahrscheinlich ist.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> (was heißt wir, wohl eher die generation die dann lebt, denn ich glaube nicht, das wir das noch erleben werden, leider (ich würde gerne in 50 jahren erst auf die welt kommen...vor allem weil das wir heute als hightech ansehen dann schon billiger kinder-schrott ist))


Inwiefern uns medizinischer Fortschritt ein längeres, unendliches Leben ermöglicht ist ein sehr interessantes Feld. Leider aber keines auf dem in der nächsten Zeit praxistaugliche Durchbrüche zu erwarten sind.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> klar kriegen wir zu wenig kinder (rentensystem ist bald nimmer zum halten deswegen z.B.) was zum beispiel auch dazu führt, das einwanderer immer mehr einfluss bei uns in der gesellschaft gewinnen, weil sich die "ureinwohner" die schon seit generationen hier leben nicht mal mehr selbst ersetzen (wenn 2 leute im schnitt 1 kind haben, dann ist das ein ganz schöner rückgang), kein da ist es doch kein wunder, wenn man mehr integration fordert d.h. die die her kommen (und her kommen müssen, sonst kollabiert das land irgendwann!) müssen sich an uns anpassen.


Das ist zwar eigentlich ein Thema, das zu einem anderen Thread gehört, aber ich glaube kaum das wir die Kapazitäten haben um eine Million Einwanderer jährlich (denn die bräuchten wir) zu integrieren, geschweige denn zu assimilieren.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> a) kinder kosten ZEIT (wenn ich sehe wieviel zeit meinem vater früher (mit mega viel arbeit, seiner frau (meiner stiefmutter) deren tochter (meine (stief-) schwester) und mir für sich selbst und seine Hobbies blieb (gut, ich behaupte ja sogar - nicht ganz zu unrecht - er hätte damals keine hobbies gehabt (er ging 1x die woche kartenspielen (schafkopfen) und das war es (bis auf dann und wann am abend vll nen film oder ein buch) deshalb kann ich verstehen, wenn viele leute (mich übrigens eingeschlossen) KEINE KINDER WOLLEN!)


Das ist aber kein Grund, denn man wirklich gelten lassen kann. Das Kinder Zeit kosten ist unbestritten, außer du gibst sie an eine Pflegemutter, was viele, verständlicherweise, nicht wollen. Aber hier geht es um eines der existenziellen Themen unserer Gesellschaft und es sollte auch eine Art freiwillige Verpflichtung zum Kinderbekommen herrschen, schließlich ist das nunmal überlebenswichtig für unsere Gesellschaft (Aus meiner Sicht, aus ruyven_macaran ist es wahrscheinlich genau umgekehrt). Das ist wie Assimilation wieder eine Sache der Erwartungshaltung der Gesellschaft.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> b) kinder kosten GELD - wenn ich sehe das es hundert irgendwas euro kindergeld für eine kind um die 18 rum gibt (was nicht einmal die hälfte von dem ist, was dieses "kind" wenn es noch in ausbildung/schulischer bildung ist braucht (ich meine was braucht man alles: kleidung, schulsachen, strom, nahrung (da biste dann schon leicht bei 300 EURO ), taschengeld und sonstiges (benzingeld etc.)...schlimmer ist es ja noch wenn man ein baby hat und mit dem "kindergeld" (was IMHO eine beleidigung für alle werdenden eltern ist, weil es eben so wenig ist) noch nicht mal windeln und alle paar monate neue klamotten (kinder wachsen ja auch) drin sind, dann ist es klar das viele - vor allem auch die die wenig verdienen - keine kinder haben können und die die gut verdienen wollen vll auch ihren dadurch gewonnenen STATUS ausleben aka. vll ein schöneres auto als der nachbar mit 2 kindern oder ein größeres haus als die allein erziehende mutter etc.


Letztendlich sind wir Menschen aber dafür zuständig unsere Art (wenn man den Mensch im Vergleich zum Tier sieht) zu vermehren und zu verstärken. Das sollte einem das Geld wert sein, unabhängig davon ist es natürlich wichtig das Kinder bekommen für die Mittelschicht nicht gleichbedeutend mit in die Armut rutschen bedeutet. Insofern stehe ich einer Erhöhung des Kindergeldes positiv gegenüber.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> c) kinder kosten ARBEITSPLATZ bzw. BEFÖRDERUNGEN und KARRIERE:
> auf der einen seite würden viele vll gerne kinder haben und würden gerne auch einen elternteil dafür "zuhause lassen" (was ich - am anfang (bis das kind 5 ist IMHO) - auch sehr gut finde (und nein es muss nicht immer die mutter sein)) aber es geht halt nicht, noch dazu (hab da nen fall in der verwandschaft):
> steig mal aus einem - gut bezahlten - job aus und komm nach 5 jahren oder so wieder an, du hast I. sehr viel vergessen und II. es hat sich viel neues getan, du kommst extremst schwer wieder rein!
> auch wird man (da gibt es statistiken) wenn man kinder hat weniger leicht befördert bzw. erhält weniger lukrative angebote aus dem eigenen unternehmen, vor allem weil man nicht mehr flexibel ist (d.h. man kann nicht jetzt mal für 6 monate nach USA gehen oder nach china etc.) auch sonstige beförderungen sind schwerer zu erreichen, weil man z.B. öfter "krank" ist (stress oder auch: man bleibt daheim, weil der sohn oder die tochter krank sind)
> auch wird man sich überlegen müssen, ob einer der eltern halbtags arbeitet, weil man vll keinen ganztags-kindergartenplatz bekommt!


Das ist in der Tat ein großes Problem und muss gelöst werden. Ganztagsbetreung muss ausgebaut werden, gleichzeitig muss das Unterrichtsniveau erhöht werden. Das kostet Geld und wird sich wahrscheinlich nur durch eine extrem stark wachsende Wirtschaft oder zusätzliche Steuern abfangen lassen.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> d) auch ist unsere gesellschaft, neben schon genannten aspekten (a-c) sehr kinderfeindlich, weil es keine kindergartenpläzte (von krippen für babies rede ich nicht, weil ich diese für einen fehler halte (IMHO sollte man sein kind bis es mindestens 3 jahre alt ist zuhause aufziehen....kinder schon in dem alter weg zu geben (ausser mal für ein bis zwei abende pro woche, für die es babysitter gibt) halte ich für nicht gut für das kind) gibt, wenn ich höre das manche eltern 20 kilometer oder mehr fahren müssen am morgen um ihr kind ab zu geben obwohl eigentlich um die ecke ein kindergarte währe, der aber VOLL ist, dann sollte jedem klar sein: HIER LÄUFT WAS FALSCH!


Das ist aber ein Einstellungsproblem. Hier kann mann durch eine Wertegebung die die Einstellung zu Kindern schon in der Schule gegensteuern (manche nennen es auch Gehirnwäsche, hier muss man sehr vorsichig sein) und durch bessere Aufklärung z.B. über den Wert von Kindern für unsere Gesellschaft gegensteuern.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> e) noch dazu gibt es keine angebote das z.B. wenn ein elternteil zuhause bleibt, der arbeitgeber bzw. der staat für dessen fehlendes entgelt einspringt (was sich IMHO gehören würde, denn so wie es im moment läuft sterben wir aus.) auch gibt es keine anders gearteten "belohnungen" für ehepaare bzw. auch ledige (d.h. nicht verheiratete) die kinder haben (nein, ich wünsche mir in dieser hinsicht nicht das 3te reich zurück (!)) z.B. rabatte beim einkauf (z.B. eine niedrigere mehrwertssteuer für die die kinder haben etc.) oder ähnliches.


Belohnungen sind etwas sehr zwiespältiges, zum einen brauchen wir mehr Kinder, zum anderen sollten Kinder die nicht aus Geldgründen gezeugt werden. Das möchte ich keinem Kind zumutten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Doch, es gibt durchaus Möglichkeiten diese Mineralien abzubauen, die Effektivität steigt mit jedem Jahr. Schon 1978 gab es, bedingt durch den hohen Rohstoffpreis, erste, erfolgreiche Versuche. Bis wir auf diese Rohstoffe wirklich angewiesen sind, wird es Möglichkeiten geben sie noch effektiver zu fördern. Öl wird schon jetzt mit Schiffen aus dem Meer gefördert.



Ich sagte nicht, dass es nicht ökonomisch möglich wäre. Ich sagte, dass die Konsequenzen schwerwiegend währen, insbesondere wenn du auch das Energieproblem auf diese Art lösen willst.
Imho wird es aber auch ökonomisch nur dann sinnvoll, wenn politische Sperren oder irrationaler Druck der Bevölkerung intensivere Kohlenutzung und Abtrag von Rohstoffen an der Oberfläche durch große Tagebaue verhindert. Dann ist eine Ausbeutung des Meeresgrundes vielleicht leichter durchzusetzen, weil sie im verborgenen stattfindet - aber sinnvoller ist sie nicht und es hat sehr gute Gründe, warum die genannten Alternativen auf Widerstand stoßen.



> Aber hier geht es um eines der existenziellen Themen unserer Gesellschaft und es sollte auch eine Art freiwillige Verpflichtung zum Kinderbekommen herrschen, schließlich ist das nunmal überlebenswichtig für unsere Gesellschaft (Aus meiner Sicht, aus ruyven_macaran ist es wahrscheinlich genau umgekehrt).



 Jein.
Ich stimme dir durchaus zu, dass unsere Gesellschaft, so wie sie sich heute darstellt, viele Kinder für ihren kulturellen  Fortbestand braucht. Ich bezweifle nur, dass sie mit vielen Kindern soviel länger existiert, dass das den Ärger wert wäre, bevor der Fortbestand aus materiellen Gründen unmöglich wird. (siehe Energie-Nachbarthread: Eine Änderung muss kommen -nicht nur "imho"-, die Frage ist nur, wann sie kommt und ob wir sie kontrolliert und langsam einleiten, oder ob sie uns von den Gegebenheiten schlagartig aufgezwungen wird)


----------



## refraiser (24. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht, dass es nicht ökonomisch möglich wäre. Ich sagte, dass die Konsequenzen schwerwiegend währen, insbesondere wenn du auch das Energieproblem auf diese Art lösen willst.
> Imho wird es aber auch ökonomisch nur dann sinnvoll, wenn politische Sperren oder irrationaler Druck der Bevölkerung intensivere Kohlenutzung und Abtrag von Rohstoffen an der Oberfläche durch große Tagebaue verhindert. Dann ist eine Ausbeutung des Meeresgrundes vielleicht leichter durchzusetzen, weil sie im verborgenen stattfindet - aber sinnvoller ist sie nicht und es hat sehr gute Gründe, warum die genannten Alternativen auf Widerstand stoßen.


Das Meer war auch weniger als direkte Alternative zur heutigen Rohstoffförderung, sondern viel mehr als Möglichkeit falls unsere aktuellen Möglichkeiten zur Neige gehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein.
> Ich stimme dir durchaus zu, dass unsere Gesellschaft, so wie sie sich heute darstellt, viele Kinder für ihren kulturellen  Fortbestand braucht. Ich bezweifle nur, dass sie mit vielen Kindern soviel länger existiert, dass das den Ärger wert wäre, bevor der Fortbestand aus materiellen Gründen unmöglich wird. (siehe Energie-Nachbarthread: Eine Änderung muss kommen -nicht nur "imho"-, die Frage ist nur, wann sie kommt und ob wir sie kontrolliert und langsam einleiten, oder ob sie uns von den Gegebenheiten schlagartig aufgezwungen wird)


Ich sehe nicht das der Fortbestand aus materiellen Gründen endet.


----------



## DarthLAX (30. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ DarthLAX
> 
> a) pers. Egoismus im Bereich Freizeit -> kein Grund kinderlos zu bleiben
> 
> ...



natürlich sind das alles wichtige argumente keine Kinder zu haben.

nur weil das nicht deine meinung ist einfach zu sagen: xy-argumente sind reiner müll, sorry, aber NEIN!

so zu "ganztags-angeboten": im kindergarten klares JA, aber in der schule: NEIN - ich war "ganztags-schul-opfer" (seit der ersten klasse, gut, ab der 5ten konnte ich mittags kurz nachhause gehen (wegen essen - gut hätte auch in der schule essen können, wollte ich aber nicht)) d.h. jeden tag von 7:45 bis 16:00 in der schule und ich muss sagen:

NEIN - hätte ich kinder würde ich sie (zumindest ab einem gewissen alter (so mit 12 jahren ca.)) davon befreien aka: eine schule suchen die kein ganztags-angebot hat!

so next: "selbstverpflichtung zum kinder kriegen bzw. kinder haben" - Absolutes NEIN (!) - warum? - weil ich meine "erfüllung" nicht darin sehe Vater zu sein. ich will mehr vom leben haben als hinter einem/einer "mini-me" her zu räumen etc. (nennt mich ruhig einen eigennützigen assozialen "arsch", aber ich sehe des so und wenn ich mich so um schaue, tun andere das auch, wenn auch vll nicht aus den selben gründen 

energie etc. vom meer bzw. sachen am meeresboden abbauen? - halte ich für ne gute idee, ich meine das geht auch ohne größere umweltschäden, wenn man sich mühe gibt IMHO (sicher, ganz ohne geht es nicht)

mfg LAX
ps: kein grund beleidigend zu werden (der du bist deutschland kommentar) - denn so verbunden fühle ich mich diesem land nicht (vor allem nicht seinen "wir haben angst vor allen" politikern die zu feige sind, z.B. nicht in Libyen mit zu machen obwohl wir dazu in der lage währen (falls nicht: dann frage ich mich was die mit dem ganzen geld machen das die bundeswehr erhält))


----------



## refraiser (30. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> so zu "ganztags-angeboten": im kindergarten klares JA, aber in der schule: NEIN - ich war "ganztags-schul-opfer" (seit der ersten klasse, gut, ab der 5ten konnte ich mittags kurz nachhause gehen (wegen essen - gut hätte auch in der schule essen können, wollte ich aber nicht)) d.h. jeden tag von 7:45 bis 16:00 in der schule und ich muss sagen:
> 
> NEIN - hätte ich kinder würde ich sie (zumindest ab einem gewissen alter (so mit 12 jahren ca.)) davon befreien aka: eine schule suchen die kein ganztags-angebot hat!


Dann muss man sich eine Alternative überlegen. Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, aber keine die gleichzeitig die Eltern entlassten, keine Ganztagsschule/Betreuung beinhalten und schon praxistauglich ist. 



DarthLAX schrieb:


> so next: "selbstverpflichtung zum kinder kriegen bzw. kinder haben" - Absolutes NEIN (!) - warum? - weil ich meine "erfüllung" nicht darin sehe Vater zu sein. ich will mehr vom leben haben als hinter einem/einer "mini-me" her zu räumen etc. (nennt mich ruhig einen eigennützigen assozialen "arsch", aber ich sehe des so und wenn ich mich so um schaue, tun andere das auch, wenn auch vll nicht aus den selben gründen


Diese Möglichkeiten sollte man auch haben, aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist das Thema nunmal existenziell. Es gibt keine geeigneten Alternativen, außer vllt. Klonen. Aber das wollen die wenigsten, auch ich, nicht.


----------



## DarthLAX (30. März 2011)

nicht nur klonen, man kann ja ne befruchtung (von 2 spendern, ohne das man da klonen müsste) ausserhalb einer frau vornehmen, jetzt müsste man es nur noch schaffen das ganze "reifen" bzw. wachsen zu lassen ohne es in einen menschen implantieren zu müssen und dagegen hätte ich nix (invitro hätte seine vorteile, vor allem eben für frauen - schwangerschaft stelle ich mir nämlich z.B. einfach nur nervig vor (bist von vielen leuten abhängig, weil du viele sachen nimmer selber machen kannst bzw. darfst (gefährdet das baby) etc.)

und, doch es gibt alternativen:

man guckt das der junior bzw. das töchterchen vernünftig freunde/freundinnen hat und dann können die sich am nachmittag doch allein beschäftigen (das ging doch vor meiner zeit auch und ich habe es auch fertig gebracht als ich nimmer nachmittags in der schule war....) ich meine mal im ernst, wenn das kind 12 ist dann sollte es doch möglich sein, das es allein nen nachmittag über klar kommt....(ich konnte des auch - hatte ja auch einen nachmittag pro woche (mittwoch - immer mittwoch) als ich ganztagsschule hatte an dem ich eben frei hatte und ich kam damit auch ohne probleme zurecht)

mfg LAX


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> natürlich sind das alles wichtige argumente keine Kinder zu haben.



Warum das keine wichtigen Gründe sind steht doch davor! 




> nur weil das nicht deine meinung ist einfach zu sagen: xy-argumente sind reiner müll, sorry, aber NEIN!


Wo steht da reiner Müll? 




> NEIN - hätte ich kinder würde ich sie (zumindest ab einem gewissen alter (so mit 12 jahren ca.)) davon befreien aka: eine schule suchen die kein ganztags-angebot hat!


Du hattest also in deiner Schulzeit Ganztagsbetreuung (ich auch ), gut persönlich hast du was dagegen, aber eine Begründung warum hast du nicht genannt! Was war denn soooo schlimm, das du das als nicht gut empfindest? 




> so next: "selbstverpflichtung zum kinder kriegen bzw. kinder haben" - Absolutes NEIN (!) - warum? - weil ich meine "erfüllung" nicht darin sehe Vater zu sein. ich will mehr vom leben haben als hinter einem/einer "mini-me" her zu räumen etc. (nennt mich ruhig einen eigennützigen assozialen "arsch", aber ich sehe des so und wenn ich mich so um schaue, tun andere das auch, wenn auch vll nicht aus den selben gründen


Aha dann ist deine Einstellung, wie du selbst sagst persönlicher Natur somit *reiner Egoismus*, aber das ist nun mal kein wichtiger Grund keine Kinder zu haben, denn die Natur hat vorgesehen das *jede* Lebensform sich vermehrt! Auch du hast Geschlechtsorgane und die sind nun mal dafür da und wurden nicht für reine persönliche Befriedigung an deinem Körper "gebastelt". 




> kein grund beleidigend zu werden (der du bist deutschland kommentar) - denn so verbunden fühle ich mich diesem land nicht (vor allem nicht seinen "wir haben angst vor allen" politikern die zu feige sind, z.B. nicht in Libyen mit zu machen obwohl wir dazu in der lage währen (falls nicht: dann frage ich mich was die mit dem ganzen geld machen das die bundeswehr erhält)


Das war keine Beleidigung, sondern nur ein sanfter Hinweis auf deinen Egoismus! So wie die meisten Deutschen die keine Kinder haben wollen begründest du dein kinderloses Leben mit persönlichen Argumenten die einfach nicht gelten können -> Beruf/Karriere/Geld/Zeit! 

Was du mit der Bundeswehr sagen willst und warum du nach deiner Meinung politische "Fehlentscheidungen" in Libyen mit in deine Argumentation einbaust sind auch sehr fraglich zu diesem Thema! 

PS: Dich kann man von dir aus also asozialer Arsch nennen?  Sehr interessant, aber sich schon bei "du bist Deutschland" aufregen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> nicht nur klonen, man kann ja ne befruchtung (von 2 spendern, ohne das man da klonen müsste) ausserhalb einer frau vornehmen, jetzt müsste man es nur noch schaffen das ganze "reifen" bzw. wachsen zu lassen ohne es in einen menschen implantieren zu müssen und dagegen hätte ich nix (invitro hätte seine vorteile, vor allem eben für frauen - schwangerschaft stelle ich mir nämlich z.B. einfach nur nervig vor (bist von vielen leuten abhängig, weil du viele sachen nimmer selber machen kannst bzw. darfst (gefährdet das baby) etc.)


 
Mal ne blöde Frage:
Kann man in derartigen Maßnahmen IRGEND einen Sinn sehen, ohne rassistisch zu argumentieren?

Ich teile ja (siehe oben - im Gegenteil) schon nicht die Meinung, dass mehr Kinder unsere Gesellschaft in ihrer heutigen Form erhalten können und jedem der, die Sozialsysteme in Gefahr sieht, würde ich als erstes ein Einwanderungsprogramm nahelegen (denn Gerüchten zu Folge vergehen locker 25 Jahre, ehe ein Kind Netto einen Nutzen fürs Sozialsystem erbringt). Aber selbst wenn man die "Hilfe, die teutsche Kulturrr stirrbt aus"-Panik vertritt, sollte einem auffallen, dass Kultur nicht genetisch veranlagt ist, sondern die eigentliche Arbeit erst nach der Zeugung des Kindes beginnt?

Die Beobachtungen in meinem Umkreis laufen jedenfalls darauf hinaus, dass die Begeisterung für Kinder ±eine Woche um die Geburt ihren Höhepunkt erreicht. Bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen scheinen Frauen keine großen Bedenken vor der Schwangerschaft zu haben, Männer sowieso nicht, sondern wesentlich eher die folgenden 18 Jahre als Problem wahrzunehmen. Sonst könnte man das Problem ja auch sehr einfach mittels Adoption oder notfalls Leihmutter lösen.


----------



## refraiser (30. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> Ich teile ja (siehe oben - im Gegenteil) schon nicht die Meinung, dass mehr Kinder unsere Gesellschaft in ihrer heutigen Form erhalten können und jedem der, die Sozialsysteme in Gefahr sieht, würde ich als erstes ein Einwanderungsprogramm nahelegen (denn Gerüchten zu Folge vergehen locker 25 Jahre, ehe ein Kind Netto einen Nutzen fürs Sozialsystem erbringt). Aber selbst wenn man die "Hilfe, die teutsche Kulturrr stirrbt aus"-Panik vertritt, sollte einem auffallen, dass Kultur nicht genetisch veranlagt ist, sondern die eigentliche Arbeit erst nach der Zeugung des Kindes beginnt?


Ich glaube nicht das wir es schaffen, soviele Einwanderer jährlich zu assimilieren. Es ist nunmal so das Assimilation viel Geld kostet und wir dieses Geld für eine so große Anzahl von Personen nicht haben. Selbstverständlich ist die kulturrelle Einstellung eines Menschen nicht genetisch veranlagt, aber sie wird z.B. durch Erziehung geprägt. Die Erziehung von muslimischen Eltern, die nicht assimiliert sind, wird sich aber eher nach der arabischen Kultur als nach der europäischen Kultur der Aufklärung richten. Daher ist Integration ein Mittel ,mit dem wir uns mittelfristig helfen können, langfristig ist das aber die falsche Lösung.

Die Möglichkeiten des Staates sind beschränkt, aber an Frankreich sieht man z.B. das auch ein Industriestaat, der Deutschland relativ ähnlich ist, eine hohe Geburtenrate aufweisen kann. Dort ist es z.B. viel einfacher Familie und Beruf unter einen Hut zu bringen. Auch ist die Wertschätzung von Kindern viel höher. Ein Grund für die Geburtenrate in Frankreich könnte auch sein das man dort eher will, das die eigene Nation nach dem eigenen Tod, noch weiterlebt und auch ein gewisses Bewusstsen dafür existiert.


----------



## DarthLAX (31. März 2011)

ich finde schon (was währe daran bitte rassistisch, wenn man als frau (anmerkung: bin keine frau) nicht schwanger sein möchte, aber trotzdem ein kind haben möchte? - sorry, aber "leihmutter" ist was was ich net so gut finde, denn was ist, wenn die leihmutter gefühle für das baby entwickelt? - ein tank etwickelt keine gefühle d.h. warum sollte sowas net gehen?)

@conNerVos:

warum sollte persönliche meinung bzw. neigung kein grund sein keine kinder zu haben (?), ich meine, wenn ich jetzt nen kinderschänder habe (vll auch einen der seine neigung noch nie ausgelebt hat, weil er dies eigentlich nicht möchte) der keine kinder will, weil er angst hat das er unverzeihliches machen könnte...ok extremes beispiel, aber genauso gut wie wenn ich selbst keine kinder möchte, weil ich einbußen bei meinem eigenen leben feststelle (geld, zeit, beförderung, lebensstandart, hobbies etc.) oder nicht?

warum ich gegen ganztags-schule bin? - naja wenn du im 16:00 (oder sogar erst um 17:00 uhr wie z.B. in GB) aus der schule kommst und dann noch vll den bus nachhause nehmen musst und dann erst um sagen wir 18:00 (wenn du alles erledigt hast z.B. essen, sich von eltern über den tag ausfragen lassen, vll noch sachen unterschreiben lassen etc.) zeit für dich selbst hast (für hobbies etc.) und sagen wir du gehst um 23:00 uhr schlafen, dann ist das doch sehr wenig zeig, noch dazu wenn ich mir vorstelle ich habe hausaufgaben die ich zwar in der schule machen kann (nicht immer, weil manchmal hatte ich auch komplett durch unterricht, keine "studiums-stunden" (in denen durften wir HA machen und die gab es sogar fachbezogen d.h. Latein-Studiumsstunde z.B.) aber ich bin nach der hälfte der zeit fertig und muss dann sinnlos die zeit absitzen (hatte ich oft - vor allem da man mit anderen schülern zusammenarbeiten durfte), zuhause würde ich vll ein buch lesen (ok das durfte ich da auch....aber ich konnte nicht raus gehen und das machen), mich hinter den PC klemmen oder aber einfach nur mit fahrrad durch den ort (dorf!) fahren d.h. es schränkt den tag erheblich ein, was ich ablehne!
noch dazu kam: mittags schnell schnell nachhause (hätte in der schule essen können aber das essen da war meist net so toll d.h. ich hab lieber daheim gegessen, vor allem da ich mir die gerichte da aussuchen konnte (gab in der schule nur ein gericht (mit ner 2ten variante für veggies eventuell))) und dann schnell schnell wieder hin...sorry das raubt den letzten nerv, noch dazu wenn man z.B. trotzdem dann abends zuhause noch lernen muss für nächsten tag d.h. noch weniger freizeit weil man z.B. sich in der schule net konzentrieren konnte (weil man schon ganzen tag bis auf "mini" mittagspause durchgehend hatte oder weil andere (beim zusammenarbeiten) schwätzen etc.)

fazit: ganztagsschule nach diesem model = SCHROTT

ach ja das mit "nennt mich nen assozialen arsch" war net so ernst gemeint, das war nur da um auf zu zeigen, das ich meine argumente nicht so mies finde als das mich geringschätzung von ihnen abbringen würde  (nicht das ich mich - wirklich - guten gegenargumenten nicht aufgeschlossen zeigen würde  )

naja beleidigung war vll der falsche ausdruck  (mir gefiehl halt der wink mit der großen zaun-latte nicht (d.h. das du mich drauf hingewiesen hast das ich egoistisch denke (nicht immer, aber in diesem fall eben), obwohl es wahr ist)

zu "folgende 18 jahre": sicher sehen wir das als problem, chancen das sorgerecht zu bekommen haben wir fast keine (ausser die mutter währe assozial, würde nicht arbeiten oder so...kenne da auch paar fälle (hab praktikum bei nem familienrechtsanwalt gemacht und da hab ich akten gesehen das glaubt ihr net, vor allem fälle in denen das kind, meiner meinung nach beim vater besser dran währe bzw. gewesen währe)...wobei: ich bin hier sicher net objektiv, da mein vater "glück" hatte und eben das sorgerecht bekommen hat (aber nur weil meine mutter ne vereinbarung dazu unterschrieben hat und zusätzlich weil sie noch in ausbildung (fachlehrerin) und ohne job war) d.h. es läuft drauf raus:

der mann - der "dumme arsch" - bezahlt, auch wenn er seine bett-partnerin gefragt hat ob sie die pille nimmt, auch wenn er kondome benutzt hat etc. (auch wenn die frau bzw. das mädchen ihn anlügt und das bewiesen werden kann muss der mann bezahlen) d.h. ich höre jetzt hier auf, sonst muss ich mich über die ungerechtigkeit der regelungen zum sorgerecht, aber auch über rechte bezüglich abtreibung (da hat ja auch die mutter 100% der macht, auch wenn der "samenspender" dagegen ist wird abgetrieben, wenn die mutter das möchte!)....aber wie gesagt, ich mache hier schluss sonst rege ich mich noch echt auf (ausser jemand will es hören, dann reicht es das hier zu sagen 

zurück zu "probleme mit schwangerschaft haben":

kenne mädels die gerne kinder wollen, aber die schwangerschaft an und für sich net mögen d.h. das hier ist durchaus ein "gutes" (naja zumindest ein argument das nicht von der hand zu weisen ist, weil es nicht unlogisch bzw. dumm ist) argument (ich meine, sorry, aber ich würde net über 9 monate immer "fetter" werden wollen und nix mehr machen können (schwere dinge tragen, sport, holzhacken etc.) d.h. ich finde des argument ok)

so meine zusätzlichen paar cent, ihr seit dran 

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das wir es schaffen, soviele Einwanderer jährlich zu assimilieren. Es ist nunmal so das Assimilation viel Geld kostet und wir dieses Geld für eine so große Anzahl von Personen nicht haben. Selbstverständlich ist die kulturrelle Einstellung eines Menschen nicht genetisch veranlagt, aber sie wird z.B. durch Erziehung geprägt. Die Erziehung von muslimischen Eltern, die nicht assimiliert sind, wird sich aber eher nach der arabischen Kultur als nach der europäischen Kultur der Aufklärung richten. Daher ist Integration ein Mittel ,mit dem wir uns mittelfristig helfen können, langfristig ist das aber die falsche Lösung.
> ...



Du listest schön die Probleme auf, die national orientierte Menschen in der Bevölkerungsstabilisierung durch Einwanderung sehen - die kannte ich aber ehrlich gesagt schon. Die Frage ist aber, was Klonierung oder gar invitro Wachstum besser macht. Sind Kinder, die gar keine Eltern haben, für die Gesellschaft besser, als Kinder mit nicht-deutschen Eltern? (wieso denken eigentlich immer alle gleich an Muslime? Es gibt noch ca. 5 Milliarden andere Menschen auf der Welt  )
Als ich das letzte Mal nachgeguckt habe, wurde ganz ohne Erziehung gar keine kulturelle Einstellung geprägt.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> ....


 
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass es mir bei deinem Satzbau z.T. schwer fällt, zu erkennen, was du sagen willst.
Da du das Wort "Rassismus", das bislang nur ich verwendet habe, nur in Bezug mit "Schwangerschaft" verwendest, möchte ich noch einmal betonen, was ich ansprach: Der einzige Unterschied zwischen einem Kind, dass durch Klonierung eines deutschen erzeugt wurde und einem Kind, dass ganz natürlich z.B. von einem Tschechischen Paar gezeugt wurde, sind die Gene der Eltern. Wer das als einen wichtigen Aspekt bei der Schaffung von mehr Kindern betrachtet, der argumentiert imho rassistisch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> warum sollte persönliche meinung bzw. neigung kein grund sein keine kinder zu haben (?), ich meine, wenn ich jetzt nen kinderschänder habe (vll auch einen der seine neigung noch nie ausgelebt hat, weil er dies eigentlich nicht möchte) der keine kinder will, weil er angst hat das er unverzeihliches machen könnte...ok extremes beispiel, aber genauso gut wie wenn ich selbst keine kinder möchte, weil ich einbußen bei meinem eigenen leben feststelle (geld, zeit, beförderung, lebensstandart, hobbies etc.) oder nicht?



Nein natürlich kannst du dich frei entscheiden, aber die Begründung aus reinem Egoismus zu handeln ist für mich nun mal kein Grund keine Kinder zu haben, denn die Leute die nicht so denken und Kinder in die Welt setzen und es trotz deiner Argumente (Beruf/Karriere/Geld/Zeit) schaffen haben dir Gegenüber einen Vorteil. Diese Leute können mit Fug und Recht behaupten das sie etwas nachhaltiges für ihre Gesellschaft (weiterbestehen der Art Mensch) getan haben. Du bist zwar ein Teil dieser Gesellschaft, nutzt ihre Vorteile, gibst auch teilweise was ab (Steuern), aber sorgst nicht für ihr weiteres bestehen -> Kinder.  




> warum ich gegen ganztags-schule bin? - naja wenn du im 16:00 (oder sogar erst um 17:00 uhr wie z.B. in GB) aus der schule kommst und dann noch vll den bus nachhause nehmen musst und dann erst um sagen wir 18:00


Gut da ich vergleichen kann bin ich mal so frei: 16:00 Uhr Schluß hatte ich auch, aber 18:00 Uhr zu Hause ist völlig übertrieben (selbst bei 17:00 Uhr Schulzeitende), denn ein Bus schafft in einer Stunde mit Stopps ca. 40 km in der Stunde und der Einzugsbereich von Schulen ist in Deutschland wesentlich kleiner!




> (wenn du alles erledigt hast z.B. essen, sich von eltern über den tag ausfragen lassen, vll noch sachen unterschreiben lassen etc.) zeit für dich selbst hast (für hobbies etc.) und sagen wir du gehst um 23:00 uhr schlafen, dann ist das doch sehr wenig zei*t*


Von 17:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr sind 6 Stunden, da dürften wohl locker 2 Stunden für Hobbys abfallen und welcher Erwachsene im Beruf kann sowas schon für sich behaupten.  





> fazit: ganztagsschule nach diesem model = SCHROTT


Weil dein Zeitmanagement in der Schulzeit zu kurz kam ist das ganze Modell der Ganztagsschule also Schrott?  
Wieder eine rein persönliche Meinung, die ich zwar dulde, aber nicht hinnehmen muss und kann, denn du hast dich in einem anderen Post darüber ausgelassen das dein Vater zu wenig Zeit für sich selbst hatte, hm kann die Ganztagsschule nicht auch Zeit für deinen Vater und sich selbst bringen, immerhin hat er dich dann in der Zeit nicht "am Hals" und kann sich um seine Hobbys kümmern! 





> naja beleidigung war vll der falsche ausdruck  (mir gefiehl halt der wink mit der großen zaun-latte nicht (d.h. das du mich drauf hingewiesen hast das ich egoistisch denke (nicht immer, aber in diesem fall eben), obwohl es wahr ist)


Du gibst mir recht das du da ziemlich egoistisch denkst, magst es aber nicht wenn man dich darauf hinweist? Diese Logik muß ich nicht verstehen! 


PS: 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass es mir bei deinem Satzbau z.T. schwer fällt, zu erkennen, was du sagen willst.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## DarthLAX (31. März 2011)

was ist daran rassistisch, wenn ich sage, das ich es gut finde, wenn eltern (natürlich auch deutsche eltern) kinder haben können ohne das sich die frau einer schwangerschaft "aussetzen" muss d.h. indem eben zellen von beiden elternteilen nimmt und diese ausserhalb des körpers der mutter zusammen bringt (aka wie man es heute schon macht, nur ohne implantation danach) ich will ja nicht sagen das dieser weg anderen teilen der bevölkerung bzw. anderen völkern nicht offen stehen sollte.

mir geht es nur darum, sicher zu stellen, das sich die "deutschen" (also die die schon seit generationen hier leben) auch wieder selbst ersetzen aka. die geburtenrate dieser "volksgruppe" wieder zu erhöhen, ohne das eben eine schwangerschaft nötig währe bzw. vll sogar ohne das jetzt alle paare aus dieser bevölkerungsgruppe kinder haben müssten (d.h. man könnte sowas auch machen indem man spenderzellen nimmt und mit diesen die bevölkerung auf einem gesunden niveau hält - nicht das ich so der fan von "tanks" (d.h. kindern aus der "dose"bin), aber besser als einwanderung von ständig neuen ausländern die sich oft nicht integrieren wollen (d.h. ich habe nix gegen die die sich integrieren, die die das aber nicht machen sollte man IMHO wieder ausweisen!) und vll auch noch gefährlich (gewalttätig (auch der eigenen familie gegenüber), vll sogar terroristisch etc.) sind)

mfg LAX


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. März 2011)

Warum sollte sich deiner Ansicht der Mensch in Deutschland nur noch per künstlicher Befruchtung bzw. per Reagenzglas vermehren, nur um Schwangerschaft von 9 Monaten außerhalb vom Körper stattfinden zu lassen? Dein Argument das Frauen es leichter haben würden, da sie ja keine Schmerzen haben bei der Geburt, sind zu umgehen -> siehe PDA! Die körperlichen Einschränkungen bis zur Geburt sind auch kein Grund, denn dafür wurde der Körper von der Natur aus geschaffen, oder warum glaubst du hat der weibliche Mensch bis heute überlebt und ist nicht ausgestorben? 
Wie willst du diese Regelung einer Erhaltung der "Volksgruppe" Mensch (um das mal mit deinen komischen Worten auszudrücken) regeln durch Zwang? Das würde schon gegen das GG verstoßen!


----------



## Memphys (2. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ DarthLAX
> 
> a) pers. Egoismus im Bereich Freizeit -> kein Grund kinderlos zu bleiben
> 
> ...


 
a),b),c) sind Sachen, bei denen sich die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens stellen müsste. Für mich aus meiner jugendlichen Ansicht sieht es nämlich immer so aus, als würde man sich damit einen Großteil seines (jungen) Lebens "verbauen".
Du hast mit einem Kind weniger/keine Zeit für deine Freunde/Hobbies, kein Geld mehr für deine Hobbys und auch eher nicht die Möglichkeit, im Job aufzusteigen um das auszugleichen, da du keine Zeit dafür hast. Denn wo ist der Sinn erwachsen zu werden, ein Kind aufzuziehen und dann praktisch nurnoch seinen Lebensabend zu fristen?
Mag vllt. überzogen erscheinen, aber so siehts für mich halt aus. Bin aber eben noch jünger als ihr.

Vor allem sehe ich immer wie es bei andern Leuten aussieht, die keine Kinder haben und eben bei meinen Eltern. Mein Onkel hat eine eigene Firma, ist 3x im Jahr auf Reisen und fährt n Porsche. Dagegen fahren meine Eltern Skoda, leisten harte körperliche Arbeit und sind vllt. einmal im Jahr im Urlaub. Ich sehe im Moment einfach keinen logischen Grund für Kinder.

d) Weil ich mich sonst noch weniger genötigt sehe Kinder zu zeugen, wenn ich sie vorher 20km weit wegbringen muss.

e) Weil wir früher nicht viel anders waren als ein 3. Welt-Land(wie auch immer man das schreibt...) und damals Kinder noch Altersvorsorge waren? Man kann beobachten: steigt der Lebensstatus bekommt man weniger Kinder.

Bleibt vieleicht noch zu sagen: Ich sehe den Sinn des Lebens darin, irgendwo zwischen Geburt und Tod möglichst viel Spaß zu haben. Denn was anderes kann man ja eigentlich nicht machen. Sehe ich zumindest so.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. April 2011)

Und der nächste Egoist, aber von anderen Kindern Rente leben wollen.


----------



## refraiser (2. April 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> warum sollte persönliche meinung bzw. neigung kein grund sein keine kinder zu haben (?),


Weil das ein existenzielles Thema ist, ähnlich existenziell wie wenn plötzlich ein Virus ausbrechen würde und innerhalb von einer Woche 40 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland töten würde. Nur das wir für die Lösung dieses Problems wesentlich mehr Zeit haben.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> warum ich gegen ganztags-schule bin? - naja wenn du im 16:00 (oder sogar erst um 17:00 uhr wie z.B. in GB) aus der schule kommst und dann noch vll den bus nachhause nehmen musst und dann erst um sagen wir 18:00 (wenn du alles erledigt hast z.B. essen, sich von eltern über den tag ausfragen lassen, vll noch sachen unterschreiben lassen etc.) zeit für dich selbst hast (für hobbies etc.) und sagen wir du gehst um 23:00 uhr schlafen, dann ist das doch sehr wenig zeig, noch dazu wenn ich mir vorstelle ich habe hausaufgaben die ich zwar in der schule machen kann (nicht immer, weil manchmal hatte ich auch komplett durch unterricht, keine "studiums-stunden" (in denen durften wir HA machen und die gab es sogar fachbezogen d.h. Latein-Studiumsstunde z.B.) aber ich bin nach der hälfte der zeit fertig und muss dann sinnlos die zeit absitzen (hatte ich oft - vor allem da man mit anderen schülern zusammenarbeiten durfte), zuhause würde ich vll ein buch lesen (ok das durfte ich da auch....aber ich konnte nicht raus gehen und das machen), mich hinter den PC klemmen oder aber einfach nur mit fahrrad durch den ort (dorf!) fahren d.h. es schränkt den tag erheblich ein, was ich ablehne!
> noch dazu kam: mittags schnell schnell nachhause (hätte in der schule essen können aber das essen da war meist net so toll d.h. ich hab lieber daheim gegessen, vor allem da ich mir die gerichte da aussuchen konnte (gab in der schule nur ein gericht (mit ner 2ten variante für veggies eventuell))) und dann schnell schnell wieder hin...sorry das raubt den letzten nerv, noch dazu wenn man z.B. trotzdem dann abends zuhause noch lernen muss für nächsten tag d.h. noch weniger freizeit weil man z.B. sich in der schule net konzentrieren konnte (weil man schon ganzen tag bis auf "mini" mittagspause durchgehend hatte oder weil andere (beim zusammenarbeiten) schwätzen etc.)
> 
> fazit: ganztagsschule nach diesem model = SCHROTT


Ja, aber das ist z.B. insbesondere bei sozialen Problemfällen keine Alternative. Ich denke es wäre durchaus möglich auch ohne Ganztagsschule auszukommen, aber die Kosten würden explodieren. Ob uns Bildung das Wert ist, müssen wir erst noch klären. Mir wäre das, es wert.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> ach ja das mit "nennt mich nen assozialen arsch" war net so ernst gemeint, das war nur da um auf zu zeigen, das ich meine argumente nicht so mies finde


Das sind sie aber. Egoismus ist schließlich kein Argument.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> naja beleidigung war vll der falsche ausdruck  (mir gefiehl halt der wink mit der großen zaun-latte nicht (d.h. das du mich drauf hingewiesen hast das ich egoistisch denke (nicht immer, aber in diesem fall eben), obwohl es wahr ist)


Wenn man egoistisch denkt, muss man auch akzeptieren darauf hingewiesen zu werden. In welcher Weiße das passiert ist ein anderes Thema.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> (da hat ja auch die mutter 100% der macht, auch wenn der "samenspender" dagegen ist wird abgetrieben, wenn die mutter das möchte!)


Das ist sicherlich ein schwerwiegendes Problem und in diesm Fall wären Tanks wohl tatsächlich die bessere Möglichkeit, wenn die Wissenschaft so weit ist, was aber derzeit nicht abzusehen ist.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> kenne mädels die gerne kinder wollen, aber die schwangerschaft an und für sich net mögen d.h. das hier ist durchaus ein "gutes" (naja zumindest ein argument das nicht von der hand zu weisen ist, weil es nicht unlogisch bzw. dumm ist) argument (ich meine, sorry, aber ich würde net über 9 monate immer "fetter" werden wollen und nix mehr machen können (schwere dinge tragen, sport, holzhacken etc.) d.h. ich finde des argument ok)


Ja, aber es gibt auch Frauen die das Kind nicht so gebähren möchten. Ich hätte kein Problem das jedem freizustellen, wenn die Wissenschaft schon soweit wäre. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es aber rassistisch, einem Kind von Anfang an ein höheres Risiko behindert zu werden mitzugeben. Denn dies wäre sicherlich in der Anfangsphase solcher Tanks der Fall.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du listest schön die Probleme auf, die national orientierte Menschen in der Bevölkerungsstabilisierung durch Einwanderung sehen - die kannte ich aber ehrlich gesagt schon.


Ja dann solltest du mir ja recht geben oder hast du Gegenargumente. Dann wäre es schön wenn du sie nennen würdest.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber, was Klonierung oder gar invitro Wachstum besser macht. Sind Kinder, die gar keine Eltern haben, für die Gesellschaft besser, als Kinder mit nicht-deutschen Eltern? (wieso denken eigentlich immer alle gleich an Muslime?


Nein, aber Kinder die deutsche Eltern haben (damit beziehe ich mich auf alle Deutschen, ob seit 10 Generationen hier lebend oder assimiliert) sind mir lieber. Wieso habe ich bereits geschrieben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte Mal nachgeguckt habe, wurde ganz ohne Erziehung gar keine kulturelle Einstellung geprägt.


Das wäre ja eine Horrorvorstellung, denn dann würden auch gar keine Werte geprägt und wir würden uns wie Steinzeitmenschen verhalten.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> was ist daran rassistisch, wenn ich sage, das ich es gut finde, wenn eltern (natürlich auch deutsche eltern) kinder haben können ohne das sich die frau einer schwangerschaft "aussetzen" muss d.h. indem eben zellen von beiden elternteilen nimmt und diese ausserhalb des körpers der mutter zusammen bringt (aka wie man es heute schon macht, nur ohne implantation danach) ich will ja nicht sagen das dieser weg anderen teilen der bevölkerung bzw. anderen völkern nicht offen stehen sollte.


Diesen Weg gibt es aber noch nicht.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> mir geht es nur darum, sicher zu stellen, das sich die "deutschen" (also die die schon seit generationen hier leben) auch wieder selbst ersetzen aka. die geburtenrate dieser "volksgruppe" wieder zu erhöhen, ohne das eben eine schwangerschaft nötig währe bzw. vll sogar ohne das jetzt alle paare aus dieser bevölkerungsgruppe kinder haben müssten (d.h. man könnte sowas auch machen indem man spenderzellen nimmt und mit diesen die bevölkerung auf einem gesunden niveau hält - nicht das ich so der fan von "tanks" (d.h. kindern aus der "dose"bin),


Ich halte den Verlust der sozialen Elternschaft nicht für erstrebenswert und für ethnisch mehr als nur fragwürdig.




Memphys schrieb:


> a),b),c) sind Sachen, bei denen sich die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens stellen müsste. Für mich aus meiner jugendlichen Ansicht sieht es nämlich immer so aus, als würde man sich damit einen Großteil seines (jungen) Lebens "verbauen".
> Du hast mit einem Kind weniger/keine Zeit für deine Freunde/Hobbies, kein Geld mehr für deine Hobbys und auch eher nicht die Möglichkeit, im Job aufzusteigen um das auszugleichen, da du keine Zeit dafür hast. Denn wo ist der Sinn erwachsen zu werden, ein Kind aufzuziehen und dann praktisch nurnoch seinen Lebensabend zu fristen?
> Mag vllt. überzogen erscheinen, aber so siehts für mich halt aus. Bin aber eben noch jünger als ihr.


Ich gehöre auch zu den jüngeren Usern, es sagt ja auch niemand das man mit 20 Kinder bekommen soll. Das will ich auch nicht. Es ist grundsätzlich völlig egal (aus medizinischer Sicht zwar nicht, aber das lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor) wann du Kinder bekommst, solange du nicht gerade 60 bist.



Memphys schrieb:


> Vor allem sehe ich immer wie es bei andern Leuten aussieht, die keine Kinder haben und eben bei meinen Eltern. Mein Onkel hat eine eigene Firma, ist 3x im Jahr auf Reisen und fährt n Porsche. Dagegen fahren meine Eltern Skoda, leisten harte körperliche Arbeit und sind vllt. einmal im Jahr im Urlaub. Ich sehe im Moment einfach keinen logischen Grund für Kinder.


Das Kinder Geld kosten, bestreite ich nicht. Man muss das annähernd ausgleichen. Es ist aber schwer, die richtige Summe zu finden um nicht dafür zu sorgen, das man Kinder nur bekommt um an Geld zu kommen. Daher wäre eine Ausgleich wohl am besten.



Memphys schrieb:


> Bleibt vieleicht noch zu sagen: Ich sehe den Sinn des Lebens darin, irgendwo zwischen Geburt und Tod möglichst viel Spaß zu haben. Denn was anderes kann man ja eigentlich nicht machen. Sehe ich zumindest so.


Das wäre mir ein bisschen zu wenig.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> aber von anderen Kindern Rente leben wollen.


Um dies zu ändern müssten wir aber den Sozialstaat abschaffen. Daher nur Eltern zahlen für den Sozialstaat, aber auch nur diese bekämmen die entsprechenden Leistungen. Ich bin zuversichtlich das es bis so etwas nötig wäre, was ich zur Zeit kategorisch ablehne, es möglich ist das jedes paar Kinder bekommen kann.


----------



## DarthLAX (2. April 2011)

das GG ist änderbar  - und warum nicht? 

nix dagegen das frauen zum teil schwangerschaft "erleben" möchten, aber manche wollen das nicht.

zurück zu gesetzlich festlegen:

nenn mich "komisch" oder "verrückt" aber man könnte jedem deutschen bürger dazu bringen samen bzw. eizellen zu spenden (bzw. nur die die keine kinder haben bzw. haben wollen) und aus diesen spenden könnte man sicher nen haufen kinder "produzieren" - solange keiner der spender sich um diese kümmern müsste währe das sicher auch für die spender ok, auch währe der fortbestand unseres volkes gesichert, denn so wie es im moment läuft, das wissen wir denke ich alle, sterben "die deutschen" aus (bzw. man könnte das lvl an bevölkerung in deutschland nur über massive einwanderung halten!) und das ist sicher net gut so, oder?

mfg LAX
ps: ja ich bin ein "phantast" (leidenschaftlicher science fiction fan und als solcher bin ich natürlich sicher technischen lösungen für probleme die wir haben offener als andere menschen (ich bin z.B. auch nicht gegen klonen (ich meine wenn wir allein das POTENTIAL von menschen wie stephen hawking erhalten könnten indem wir ihn klonen, warum nicht? - soll nicht heißen das ich einen klon zwingen würde genau das zu machen was sein original getan hat, es geht hier rein um das potential großes zu leisten), nicht gegen AKW und auch nicht gegen stammzellenforschung (auch an stammzellen aus embryos - vor allem da viele der (alle soweit ich weiß) embryos die man hierfür verwendet sonst eh nur eingefroren bleiben würden d.h. ohne sinn existieren deshalb sollte man diese lieber einsetzen um vll krankheiten heilen zu können oder vll (da stammzellen sich ja in jede art zelle transformieren können) gliedmaßen nachwachsen lassen zu können!) etc. d.h. ich bin eher von so sachen wie ethikrat etc. die sowas einschrängen wollen nicht angetan....nen mich ruhig nen radikalen "technokraten")


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

Was ich eine schlimme Entwicklung finde ist --> das viele Kinder gemacht werden 2-4 um vom staat Kohle zu zocken und Faul zu Hause Rumzusitzen , bei uns (Magdeburg) ist das sehr schlimm ... kein Bock auf Arbeit , ach dann setze ich Paar Kinder in die Welt und bekomme meine Kohle .
und diese Kinder müssen dann in einen asi Haushalt Leben und sind zu bemitleiden 
Und die Frauen die fleißig sind und Erfolg haben wollen , schaffen es gerade so 1 Kind zu haben (zeit + Arbeit + Karriere) ... wo soll das alles denn bitte schön hinführen ?
dazu sage ich nur --> nah Klasse

Keine Lehre kein Jop , hauptsache 2 Kinder und Party  und das beste daran . es gibt vom staat noch Rentenpunkte (wofür andere sich ein abrackern müssen)


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> das GG ist änderbar  - und warum nicht?


Es geht um die Möglichkeit deine Vorschläge umzusetzen, und die ist nicht gegeben.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> nix dagegen das frauen zum teil schwangerschaft "erleben" möchten, aber manche wollen das nicht.


Anders ist das aber (noch) nicht möglich, wenn das möglich wäre, gilt das was ich ich meinem vorherigen Post geschrieben habe, daher ich hätte damit kein Problem.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> nenn mich "komisch" oder "verrückt" aber man könnte jedem deutschen bürger dazu bringen samen bzw. eizellen zu spenden (bzw. nur die die keine kinder haben bzw. haben wollen) und aus diesen spenden könnte man sicher nen haufen kinder "produzieren" - solange keiner der spender sich um diese kümmern müsste währe das sicher auch für die spender ok, auch währe der fortbestand unseres volkes gesichert,


Ich glaube nicht das es erstrebenswert ist, die soziale Elternschaft für Paare die gerne kinderlos bleiben wollen, abzuschaffen. Außerden stellt sich dann die Frage, wie du diese alle erziehen willst. Waisenkinder haben oft große soziale Probleme.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: ja ich bin ein "phantast" (leidenschaftlicher science fiction fan und als solcher bin ich natürlich sicher technischen lösungen für probleme die wir haben offener als andere menschen (ich bin z.B. auch nicht gegen klonen (ich meine wenn wir allein das POTENTIAL von menschen wie stephen hawking erhalten könnten indem wir ihn klonen, warum nicht? - soll nicht heißen das ich einen klon zwingen würde genau das zu machen was sein original getan hat, es geht hier rein um das potential großes zu leisten), nicht gegen AKW und auch nicht gegen stammzellenforschung (auch an stammzellen aus embryos - vor allem da viele der (alle soweit ich weiß) embryos die man hierfür verwendet sonst eh nur eingefroren bleiben würden d.h. ohne sinn existieren deshalb sollte man diese lieber einsetzen um vll krankheiten heilen zu können oder vll (da stammzellen sich ja in jede art zelle transformieren können) gliedmaßen nachwachsen lassen zu können!) etc. d.h. ich bin eher von so sachen wie ethikrat etc. die sowas einschrängen wollen nicht angetan....nen mich ruhig nen radikalen "technokraten")


Ich bin technischen Lösungen auch deutlich aufgeschlossener als viele Mitmenschen und eingefleischter Star Wars Fan, aber das heißt doch nicht das wir die Ethik über Bord werfen sollten. Das kann nicht gut enden. In der aktuellen menschlichen Gesellschaft sind viele Werte noch viel zu wenig verankert. Wenn wir erreicht haben, das grundsätzliche Werte auch in Extremsituationen erhalten bleiben würden, wären wir ein gutes Stück weiter. Wir Menschen brauchen solche Grundwerte, damit wir zivilisiert leben können. Ob wir den Ethikrat brauchen ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## DarthLAX (4. April 2011)

so nochmal ich 

Zitat: "sehe den sinn des lebens zwischen geburt und tot soviel spass wie möglich zu haben"

dem schließe ich mich - fast - komplett an, ich füge an:

...soviel spass wie möglich zu haben, so erfolgreich wie möglich zu sein und wenn möglich wegen irgendwas in die geschichte ein zu gehen (richtige unsterblichkeit geht ja nicht und das ist wohl der einzige weg wie man es zumindest teilweise erreichen kann) 

mfg LAX
ps: waisen haben auch nur deshalb das problem IMHO, weil heutige "waisenhäuser" ziemlich lieblose anstalten sind, weshalb man diese natürlich ändern müsste, sofern die möglichkeiten zun "tank" geschaffen währe - noch dazu müsste man IMHO die Adoptionsbestimmungen lockern (!) d.h. z.B. adoption für gleichgeschlechtliche paare ermöglichen, adoption für gut situierte singles ermöglichen (warum nicht, wenn wer erfolgreich ist, aber single, warum soll er/sie kein kind adoptieren, ich meine es gibt genügend single mütter/väter!) etc.
pps: zu "werte" vll sollte man hierzu auch nochmal ne diskussion ausklammern? (das währe doch mal interessant


----------



## refraiser (4. April 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> (richtige unsterblichkeit geht ja nicht und das ist wohl der einzige weg wie man es zumindest teilweise erreichen kann)


Wieso sollte das nicht gehen, natürlich gibt es viele biologische Hindernisse für die derzeit noch keine Lösung in Sicht ist, aber das heißt doch nicht, das sie unlösbar sind. Es gibt viele renomierte Wissenschaftler die annehmen das wir unsere Lebenserwartung in den nächsten Jahrzenten noch einmal extrem steigern können. Der Schritt zur echten Unsterblichkeit im Sinne der Aufhaltung des Alterungsprozesses wird aber noch andauern.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: waisen haben auch nur deshalb das problem IMHO, weil heutige "waisenhäuser" ziemlich lieblose anstalten sind, weshalb man diese natürlich ändern müsste, sofern die möglichkeiten zun "tank" geschaffen währe - noch dazu müsste man IMHO die Adoptionsbestimmungen lockern (!) d.h. z.B. adoption für gleichgeschlechtliche paare ermöglichen, adoption für gut situierte singles ermöglichen (warum nicht, wenn wer erfolgreich ist, aber single, warum soll er/sie kein kind adoptieren, ich meine es gibt genügend single mütter/väter!) etc.


Wenn weniger Eltern bzw. Betreuer mehr Kinder betreuen bzw. erziehen müssen wird es Probleme geben, da man den "Resteltern" nicht vorschreiben kann, einfach den ganzen Tag zuhause zu sitzen und sich um die Kinder zu kümmern. Die von dir vorgeschlagenen Methoden haben einfach zu viele Nachteile und zu wenig Vorteile. Ich will nicht das es den Beruf Eltern gibt.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> pps: zu "werte" vll sollte man hierzu auch nochmal ne diskussion ausklammern? (das währe doch mal interessant


Mit Werten meinte ich eher so Sachen, wie das man nicht einfach einen Mitmenschen tötet oder quält. Nicht das was z.B. die Kirche darunter versteht. Wenn du denkst wir sollten über diese Werte diskutieren, können wir das gerne tun.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. April 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Jugend heute so anschaue (bin selbst 17) ist es gut wenn es zur Zeit(!) weniger Kinder gibt! Klar ist es schön die eigenen Kinder heranwachsen zu sehen aber nicht ihn solch einet Umgebung wo man mit 12 schon Bier o.ä. am Kiosk bekommt. 

Durch ein Kind wird man nicht jünger im gegenteil man wird sogar schneller älter durch den ganzen Stress den man durch ein Kind hat aber wenn man sieht wie sein Kind aufwächst nimmt man dies gerne in kauf.

Ich will damit sagen man muss auf seine Kinder aufpassen und genau hinschauen mit wem sie sich einlassen.


----------



## refraiser (4. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Jugend heute so anschaue (bin selbst 17) ist es gut wenn es zur Zeit(!) weniger Kinder gibt! Klar ist es schön die eigenen Kinder heranwachsen zu sehen aber nicht ihn solch einet Umgebung wo man mit 12 schon Bier o.ä. am Kiosk bekommt.


Ich bin selber 14 und habe einen Freund der seit er 12 ist raucht und seit etwa einem Jahr immer mal ein Bier trinkt, daher nicht jede Woche. Wobei ich sagen muss, das Alkohol viel wenige beliebt ist, als z.B. Zigaretten. Auch gibt es, ich spreche jetzt aus meiner Sicht, keine Ausgrenzung an meiner Schule nur weil man nicht trinkt/raucht. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich meine nicht das Bier und Zigaretten jetzt ab 12 freigegeben werden sollten und auch nicht bestreiten, das diese für der Körper schädigend sind und noch viele andere Nebenwirkungen haben, ich möchte nur betonen das man nur weil man Bier trinkt oder Raucht nicht gleich assozial ist.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen man muss auf seine Kinder aufpassen und genau hinschauen mit wem sie sich einlassen.


Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber es muss auch Ziel einer hochentwickelten Gesellschaft sein, dafür zu sorgen das man sich mit jedem einlassen kann.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich bin selber 14 und habe einen Freund der seit er 12 ist raucht und seit etwa einem Jahr immer mal ein Bier trinkt, daher nicht jede Woche. Wobei ich sagen muss, das Alkohol viel wenige beliebt ist, als z.B. Zigaretten. Auch gibt es, ich spreche jetzt aus meiner Sicht, keine Ausgrenzung an meiner Schule nur weil man nicht trinkt/raucht. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich meine nicht das Bier und Zigaretten jetzt ab 12 freigegeben werden sollten und auch nicht bestreiten, das diese für der Körper schädigend sind und noch viele andere Nebenwirkungen haben, ich möchte nur betonen das man nur weil man Bier trinkt oder Raucht nicht gleich assozial ist.
> 
> 
> Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber es muss auch Ziel einer hochentwickelten Gesellschaft sein, dafür zu sorgen das man sich mit jedem einlassen kann.


 
Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das man ausgegrenzt wird aber trotzdem finde ich es nicht gut. Kinder sollten mit 12 o.ä. Alter Rauchen geschweige denn Trinken. Bei uns wird auch keiner ausgegrenzt aber wir sagen es auch wenn wir was dagegen haben gehen die die eine Rauchen wollen kurz weg und dann passt die Sache auch. Einer hat es schon aufgegeben und das auch gut so (bald 15 Jahre). Ein anderer hatte ein Alkohol-Problem. Er hat schön früh angefangen und hatte es auch mit schlechtem Umgang zu tun aber wir haben Ihn davon weggebracht. Klar trinken wir mal 1,2,3 vllt. mal 4 Bier am WE aber sonst ist alles Super. Dazu muss ich sagen das die Eltern auch schuld dran sind. Wenn die Eltern nichts dagegen tun das ihre Kinder verborben werden sind sie auch daran schuld und müssen nicht alles auf deren Freunde schieben.

Unsere Gesellschaft ist ganz schon unterentwickelt! Ich war mit meiner Klasse in Berlin da haben schon 8 jährige Kinder die uns gar nicht kennen und wir haben ihnen auch nichts getan beschimpften diese uns mit Hu***sohn! Dazu kommen noch die "Gangster" die meinen sie können alles und dürfen alles. Nicht jeder macht solche erfahrungen aber man kann sagen das es mit der Jungend nicht so dolle aussieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Es gibt einige Frauen, die sich nicht vorstellen können, schwanger zu sein und ein Kind zu bekommen, das ist halt normale Ängste, aber das gibt sich und wenn sie erst mal spüren, wie sich der Fötus in sie entwickelt, entwickeln sie völlig neue Gefühle. Es ist nun mal etwas Besonderes, wenn man das eigene Kind bekommt.

Es liegt halt an den Eltern, dass sie ihre Kinder entsprechend erziehen, dann sind Zigaretten und Alkohol kein Thema, egal wann und wo.


----------



## refraiser (4. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das man ausgegrenzt wird aber trotzdem finde ich es nicht gut.


Ich wollte dem nur vorbeugen, da es in solchen Diskussionen oft heißt die bösen Raucher grenzen alle anderen aus u.s.w. und das ist halt zumindest bei uns nicht der Fall.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Unsere Gesellschaft ist ganz schon unterentwickelt! Ich war mit meiner Klasse in Berlin da haben schon 8 jährige Kinder die uns gar nicht kennen und wir haben ihnen auch nichts getan beschimpften diese uns mit Hu***sohn! Dazu kommen noch die "Gangster" die meinen sie können alles und dürfen alles. Nicht jeder macht solche erfahrungen aber man kann sagen das es mit der Jungend nicht so dolle aussieht.


Das ist ein großes Problem, ließe sich aber wahrscheinlich lösen. Ich gehe davon aus, das es mindestens 90% der Bevölkerung möglich ist (ohne dass sie 10 Stunden am Tag lernen müssen), das Abitur zu schaffen. Wenn das Abitur gewissermaßen Standart wäre, wäre sehr vieles einfacher und wir hätten wahrscheinlich auch weniger Probleme mit dem Arbeitsmarkt. Mehr Bildung sorgt auch für besseres Verhalten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Frauen, die sich nicht vorstellen können, schwanger zu sein und ein Kind zu bekommen, das ist halt normale Ängste, aber das gibt sich und wenn sie erst mal spüren, wie sich der Fötus in sie entwickelt, entwickeln sie völlig neue Gefühle. Es ist nun mal etwas Besonderes, wenn man das eigene Kind bekommt.
> 
> Es liegt halt an den Eltern, dass sie ihre Kinder entsprechend erziehen, dann sind Zigaretten und Alkohol kein Thema, egal wann und wo.


Ja, aber warum ist es eigentlich nicht möglich Zigaretten bzw. Tabakhaltige Produkte die man rauchen kann zu verbieten. Rauchen hat doch eigentlich nur Nachteile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ja, aber warum ist es eigentlich nicht möglich Zigaretten bzw. Tabakhaltige Produkte die man rauchen kann zu verbieten. Rauchen hat doch eigentlich nur Nachteile.


 
Weils wie immer um Arbeitsplätze geht, das ist in Deutschland das Totschlagargument. 
Verbietest du das Rauchen, werden keine Zigaretten mehr produziert, also stirbt ein Industriezweig aus und mit ihm viele Arbeitsplätze.
Außerdem wird dann ja auch im Gesundheitsbereich abgebaut, weil weniger Leute erkranken/behandelt werden müssen, auch das kostet Arbeitsplätze.

Alkohol ist auch schädlich, müsste ebenso verboten werden, denn jährlich sterben daran deutlich mehr Menschen in Deutschland als im Straßenverkehr.
Aber selbst im Krankenhaus sterben unglaublich viele Menschen an Injektionen währen oder nach einer OP im Jahr.

Ach ja, Rauchen hat nicht nur eigentlich Nachteile, sondern immer Nachteile.


----------



## refraiser (4. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weils wie immer um Arbeitsplätze geht, das ist in Deutschland das Totschlagargument.
> Verbietest du das Rauchen, werden keine Zigaretten mehr produziert, also stirbt ein Industriezweig aus und mit ihm viele Arbeitsplätze.
> Außerdem wird dann ja auch im Gesundheitsbereich abgebaut, weil weniger Leute erkranken/behandelt werden müssen, auch das kostet Arbeitsplätze.


Aus Sicht der Regierung müsste es aber positiv sein, dass weniger Leute durch die Folgen von Zigarettenkonsum sterben, denn Narichten von Kürzungen im Gesundheitsystem werden in Deutschland noch deutlich schlechter aufgenommen als der Wegfall einer Branche, die sowieso höchst umstritten ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alkohol ist auch schädlich, müsste ebenso verboten werden, denn jährlich sterben daran deutlich mehr Menschen in Deutschland als im Straßenverkehr.
> Aber selbst im Krankenhaus sterben unglaublich viele Menschen an Injektionen währen oder nach einer OP im Jahr.


Aber Alkohol macht nicht so schnell süchtig, so gesehen könnten wir auch Fleisch verbieten und die Stoffe künstlich ersetzen um den Klimawandel aufzuhalten. Was man bei einem Verbot von Zigaretten auch noch beachten müsste, wäre der ungeheure Auftrieb den dadurch die Mafia erhalten würde. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, Rauchen hat nicht nur eigentlich Nachteile, sondern immer Nachteile.


Vorteile die "eigentlich" rechtfertigen, hast du selber genannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Aus Sicht der Regierung müsste es aber positiv sein, dass weniger Leute durch die Folgen von Zigarettenkonsum sterben, denn Narichten von Kürzungen im Gesundheitsystem werden in Deutschland noch deutlich schlechter aufgenommen als der Wegfall einer Branche, die sowieso höchst umstritten ist.



Die Regierung könnte Alkohol verbieten, schneller als 30km/h fahren, Rauchen sowieso, Fallschirmsprünge, Fliegen allgemein, Socken im stehen anziehen (da gibts eine Studie zu, die besagt, dass da wirklich viele Menschen bei verletzt werden) und natürlich zu Fuß gehen.
Aber alles ist wie immer das Abwiegen der Möglichkeiten und wenn du Rauchen verbietest, dann hilfst du zwar scheinbar, aber die Dunkelziffer wird sehr hoch sein (illegal Rauchen, ausländische Zigaretten), also versucht man am Kuchen mit verdienen, das gilt auch für die Pharmaindustrie, die ja Tonnen von Nikotinpflaster im Jahr verkauft.
Dann die Krankenhäuser, die an Operationen verdient und die Krankenkassen, die von den hohen Beiträgen profitieren.



refraiser schrieb:


> Aber Alkohol macht nicht so schnell süchtig, so gesehen könnten wir auch Fleisch verbieten und die Stoffe künstlich ersetzen um den Klimawandel aufzuhalten. Was man bei einem Verbot von Zigaretten auch noch beachten müsste, wäre der ungeheure Auftrieb den dadurch die Mafia erhalten würde.



Wo macht Fleisch denn süchtig?
Alkohol mach nicht weniger schnell süchtig als Nikotin. Beides ist schädlich, beides kann für eine Abhängigkeit sorgen, beides kosten in der Beschaffung Geld und beides sorgt für hohe Folgekosten. Trotzdem kannst du mit den Genussmitteln nun mal eine Menge Geld verdienen und eine Menge Steuern einnehmen (stell dir mal vor, die Steuern daraus fehlen im Staatssäckel), das ist nun mal wichtiger als die Gesundheit der Leute.



refraiser schrieb:


> Vorteile die "eigentlich" rechtfertigen, hast du selber genannt.


 
Für den einzelnen ist Rauchen nur von Nachteilen behaftet, und den meine ich ja.
Ich betrachte es ja auch meiner Sicht und da ich keine Zigaretten rauche, brauche ich sie auch nicht, meinetwegen könnten sie abgeschafft werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und der nächste Egoist, aber von anderen Kindern Rente leben wollen.



Als würde jemand, der zur typischen Altersklasse dieses Forums gehört, noch Chancen auf eine staatliche Rente haben...




refraiser schrieb:


> Weil das ein existenzielles Thema ist, ähnlich existenziell wie wenn plötzlich ein Virus ausbrechen würde und innerhalb von einer Woche 40 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland töten würde. Nur das wir für die Lösung dieses Problems wesentlich mehr Zeit haben.



Ein Virus, das in der Woche 40 Millionen Menschen tötet, ist für min. 40 Millionen Menschen offensichtlich existenziell - logisch.
Für wen sind fremde Kinder existenziell? Für mich schon mal nicht würde ich sagen.



> Ja dann solltest du mir ja recht geben



Nö. Da sollte ich dir Recht geben, wenn ich Nationalist wäre und die gleichen Ängste teilen würde. Weder bin ich ersteres noch tue ich letzteres und demenstprechend stimme ich dir nicht im geringsten zu. Ich könnte diesen Teil nur nachvollziehen - aber nicht einmal dann erscheinen deine Schlüsse logisch.



> Nein, aber Kinder die deutsche Eltern haben (damit beziehe ich mich auf alle Deutschen, ob seit 10 Generationen hier lebend oder assimiliert) sind mir lieber. Wieso habe ich bereits geschrieben.



Jup, hast du. Dummerweise redest du bei künstlicher Produktion von Menschen aber nicht von Kindern, die deutsche Eltern haben, sondern von Kindern, die gar keine Eltern haben. Und warum dir die lieber sind, als Zuwanderer, hast du noch nicht geschrieben.



> Das wäre ja eine Horrorvorstellung, denn dann würden auch gar keine Werte geprägt und wir würden uns wie Steinzeitmenschen verhalten.



Danke, dass du mir zustimmst, dass deine Vorschläge nach einem ziemlichen Rückschritt aussehen.





DarthLAX schrieb:


> nenn mich "komisch" oder "verrückt" aber man könnte jedem deutschen bürger dazu bringen samen bzw. eizellen zu spenden (bzw. nur die die keine kinder haben bzw. haben wollen) und aus diesen spenden könnte man sicher nen haufen kinder "produzieren" - solange keiner der spender sich um diese kümmern müsste währe das sicher auch für die spender ok, auch währe der fortbestand unseres volkes gesichert, denn so wie es im moment läuft, das wissen wir denke ich alle, sterben "die deutschen" aus (bzw. man könnte das lvl an bevölkerung in deutschland nur über massive einwanderung halten!) und das ist sicher net gut so, oder?



Ich muss jetzt mal ganz offiziell anmerken:
Ich halte die hier angedeute völkisch/genetische, d.h. rassistische Argumentationsrichtung für höchst bedenklich und stehe kurz davor, den Thread deswegen ganz zu schließen.
Wenn jemand kulturell-gesellschaftlich für/gegen eine bestimmte Herkunft argumentiert, kann ich mir 1-2 legitime Ansätze denken, aber wer auf Ebene von Eizelle und Spermium, d.h. rein genetisch daherkommt, der sollte ein paar verdammt gute Begründungen dafür liefern, was an Kindern aus "deutschem Samen" so extrem toll und nötig ist.




widder0815 schrieb:


> Was ich eine schlimme Entwicklung finde ist --> das viele Kinder gemacht werden 2-4 um vom staat Kohle zu zocken und Faul zu Hause Rumzusitzen , bei uns (Magdeburg) ist das sehr schlimm ... kein Bock auf Arbeit , ach dann setze ich Paar Kinder in die Welt und bekomme meine Kohle .



Der Staat hat die Leistungen für Kinder niedrig genug angesetzt, damit sie ganz sicher ein Verlustgeschäft bleiben. Da hindert einige Leute, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, nicht daran, sich weitere zuzulegen - aber verbessern tun sich deren Lebensumstände selbst bei sehr schlechter Versorgung der Kinder nicht.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> pps: zu "werte" vll sollte man hierzu auch nochmal ne diskussion ausklammern? (das währe doch mal interessant


 
Bislang haben wir hier primär eine Diskussion über die Wertschätzung von Kindern - die sollte auch hier bleiben. Wenn du gerne über eine größere Sammlung von Werten diskutieren möchtest: Mach einen Thread auf.
(ich bitte auf ein einigermaßen präzises Startpost bei einem so weitläufigen Thema. Sonst antworten viele Leute, die eine Meinung, aber kein Interesse an Diskussion haben  )


----------



## i.neT' (4. April 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wird halt mal wieder zeit für einen Krieg.
> 
> 
> MFG




JA ABER NUR DU!!!
Ich habe sicher lich keine lust wie 2te.WK auf so nen scheiß!!!!


----------



## refraiser (4. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Regierung könnte Alkohol verbieten, schneller als 30km/h fahren, Rauchen sowieso, Fallschirmsprünge, Fliegen allgemein, Socken im stehen anziehen (da gibts eine Studie zu, die besagt, dass da wirklich viele Menschen bei verletzt werden) und natürlich zu Fuß gehen.
> Aber alles ist wie immer das Abwiegen der Möglichkeiten und wenn du Rauchen verbietest, dann hilfst du zwar scheinbar, aber die Dunkelziffer wird sehr hoch sein (illegal Rauchen, ausländische Zigaretten), also versucht man am Kuchen mit verdienen, das gilt auch für die Pharmaindustrie, die ja Tonnen von Nikotinpflaster im Jahr verkauft.
> Dann die Krankenhäuser, die an Operationen verdient und die Krankenkassen, die von den hohen Beiträgen profitieren.


Das weniger an Einnahmen wird aber nicht größer sein als das weniger an Einnahmen. Außerdem sage ich ja nicht, das es nicht verboten ist ausländische Zigaretten in Deutschland zu rauchen. Viele Sachen die du genannt hast führen aber nicht zwangsläufig zu erheblichen Mehrkosten für das Gesundheitssystem. Ich möchte auch nicht dem Bürger alles verbieten, ich möchte nur das der Staat ihn schützt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo macht Fleisch denn süchtig?


Ich habe gemeint, das wir durch den Verzicht auf Fleisch im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Maßnahmen den Klimawandel wahrscheinlich stoppen können.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alkohol mach nicht weniger schnell süchtig als Nikotin.


Doch, das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beides ist schädlich, beides kann für eine Abhängigkeit sorgen, beides kosten in der Beschaffung Geld und beides sorgt für hohe Folgekosten. Trotzdem kannst du mit den Genussmitteln nun mal eine Menge Geld verdienen und eine Menge Steuern einnehmen (stell dir mal vor, die Steuern daraus fehlen im Staatssäckel), das ist nun mal wichtiger als die Gesundheit der Leute.


Da gilt das was ich oben schon zu Einnahmen und Ausgaben geschrieben habe.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für den einzelnen ist Rauchen nur von Nachteilen behaftet, und den meine ich ja.


Das kann ich aber nicht ahnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als würde jemand, der zur typischen Altersklasse dieses Forums gehört, noch Chancen auf eine staatliche Rente haben...


Das wird von der zukünftigen Politik abhängen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Virus, das in der Woche 40 Millionen Menschen tötet, ist für min. 40 Millionen Menschen offensichtlich existenziell - logisch.
> Für wen sind fremde Kinder existenziell? Für mich schon mal nicht würde ich sagen.


Letztendlich ist es aber für uns alle besser, wenn es mehr Kinder gibt. Dieses Problem den Menschen zu vermitteln ist kompliziert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Da sollte ich dir Recht geben, wenn ich Nationalist wäre und die gleichen Ängste teilen würde. Weder bin ich ersteres noch tue ich letzteres und demenstprechend stimme ich dir nicht im geringsten zu. Ich könnte diesen Teil nur nachvollziehen - aber nicht einmal dann erscheinen deine Schlüsse logisch.


Ich sehe mich eher als Europäer, denn als Deutscher. Jetzt würde ich wirklich gerne mal deine Argumente hören, mein Argumennte wie z.B. das der Kosten und der Nichtassimiliertbarkeit einer so großen Anzahl habe ich schon oft genug genannt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, hast du. Dummerweise redest du bei künstlicher Produktion von Menschen aber nicht von Kindern, die deutsche Eltern haben, sondern von Kindern, die gar keine Eltern haben. Und warum dir die lieber sind, als Zuwanderer, hast du noch nicht geschrieben.


Und deswegen habe ich auch nie die künstliche Produktion von Menschen befürwortet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mir zustimmst, dass deine Vorschläge nach einem ziemlichen Rückschritt aussehen.


Inwiefern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Das weniger an Einnahmen wird aber nicht größer sein als das weniger an Einnahmen. Außerdem sage ich ja nicht, das es nicht verboten ist ausländische Zigaretten in Deutschland zu rauchen. Viele Sachen die du genannt hast führen aber nicht zwangsläufig zu erheblichen Mehrkosten für das Gesundheitssystem. Ich möchte auch nicht dem Bürger alles verbieten, ich möchte nur das der Staat ihn schützt.



Der Bürger ist mündig genug, es selbst zu entscheiden, was er machen will, du kannst nicht alles eingrenzen, verbieten oder bereit stellen.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich habe gemeint, das wir durch den Verzicht auf Fleisch im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Maßnahmen den Klimawandel wahrscheinlich stoppen können.



Klimawandel kannst du nicht aufhalten, die Erde verändert sich immer, man muss sich dem anpassen.



refraiser schrieb:


> Doch, das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen.



Es geht auch um die Mengen, wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich am Alkohol und wie viele sterben jährlich in Folge von Rauchen?
Aber auch hier muss der Bürger selbst entscheiden, was er will, er ist ja für sein eigenes Handeln verantwortlich und dass man Kinder schützen muss, steht außer Frage, denn sie wissen es noch nicht oder verstehen es noch nicht.
Aber da ist ein Vorbild wichtig und wenn die Eltern jeden Abend besoffen aufm Sofa liegen, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, dass auch die Kinder früh das Trinken anfangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich habe gemeint, das wir durch den Verzicht auf Fleisch im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Maßnahmen den Klimawandel wahrscheinlich stoppen können.



die "anderen Maßnahmen" müssten in dem Fall aber 70-90% des Effektes beisteuern 



> Das wird von der zukünftigen Politik abhängen.



Alles hängt von der Politik ab - aber dieses Problem ließe sich nur mit massiven Änderungen an und damit auch nur mit großer Bereitschaft aus der Bevölkerung lösen.



> Letztendlich ist es aber für uns alle besser, wenn es mehr Kinder gibt. Dieses Problem den Menschen zu vermitteln ist kompliziert.



Bei mir ist es bislang gescheitert, ich gehe weiter vom Gegenteil aus.



> Ich sehe mich eher als Europäer, denn als Deutscher. Jetzt würde ich wirklich gerne mal deine Argumente hören, mein Argumennte wie z.B. das der Kosten und der Nichtassimiliertbarkeit einer so großen Anzahl habe ich schon oft genug genannt.



Ich sehe schlichtweg nicht den Bedarf einer Assimilierung, weswegen deine Argumente zu deren Unmöglichkeit (die ich bei großen Zahlen auch sehe) bei mir ins leere laufen. Wenn ich mir die kulturelle Vielschichtigkeit allein der letzten 4-5 "deutschen" Generationen angucke oder gar europaweit, dann finde ich die Unterschiede gegenüber Nichteuropäern gering und einen Bedarf für Veränderung sehe ich ja sowieso. In sofern braucht Europa imho "nur" ein allgemein gesteuertes Einwanderungsprogram (und überhaupt mal ein Gesamt-Einwohnerzahl-Ziel  ), um lokale Konzentration und damit Parallelkulturen zu verhindern - denn auch eine vielgestaltige Gesellschaft ist EINE Gesellschaft und setzt vorraus, dass überhaupt Interaktionen bestehen.



> Und deswegen habe ich auch nie die künstliche Produktion von Menschen befürwortet.



Sorry.
Da hab ich dich mit darth in einen Topf geschmissen - du hattest Klonen zwar als "Alternative" bezeichnet (wo ich weiterhin Sage: Nö. Das ist keine Alternative, denn es löst nicht die Probleme, die es zu lösen gilt, sondern nur die Probleme, die z.B. Rassisten sehen), aber trotzdem abgelehnt. Letzteres ist mir entfallen.


> Inwiefern?


 (erübrigt sich mit obigem)


----------



## refraiser (7. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Bürger ist mündig genug, es selbst zu entscheiden, was er machen will, du kannst nicht alles eingrenzen, verbieten oder bereit stellen.


Ich möchte dem Bürger nicht alles verbieten oder bereitstellen, aber wenn etwas schlecht für den Bürger ist und es keine Vorteile hat, die eine Erlaubnis rechtfertigen würden, bin ich dafür es zu verbieten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klimawandel kannst du nicht aufhalten, die Erde verändert sich immer, man muss sich dem anpassen.


Ich denke schon das man den Klimawandel aufhalten kann, die Erde verändert sich nur sehr langsam. Bis sie unbewohnbar wird, sind wir längst weg.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber auch hier muss der Bürger selbst entscheiden, was er will, er ist ja für sein eigenes Handeln verantwortlich und dass man Kinder schützen muss, steht außer Frage, denn sie wissen es noch nicht oder verstehen es noch nicht.
> Aber da ist ein Vorbild wichtig und wenn die Eltern jeden Abend besoffen aufm Sofa liegen, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, dass auch die Kinder früh das Trinken anfangen.


Erledigt sich mit dem obrigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die "anderen Maßnahmen" müssten in dem Fall aber 70-90% des Effektes beisteuern


Dazu war ein Artikel in der Zeit der von etwa 50%-70% sprach, ich versuche ihn nachher herauszusuchen, habe gerade wenig Zeit. Und 10%-30% wären bei einer so gewaltigen Herausforderung nicht gerade wenig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles hängt von der Politik ab - aber dieses Problem ließe sich nur mit massiven Änderungen an und damit auch nur mit großer Bereitschaft aus der Bevölkerung lösen.


Wenn die Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen, wird es eine gewisse Bereitschaft geben. Ziel der Politik muss es sein, das der Bevölkerung davor klar zu machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe schlichtweg nicht den Bedarf einer Assimilierung, weswegen deine Argumente zu deren Unmöglichkeit (die ich bei großen Zahlen auch sehe) bei mir ins leere laufen. Wenn ich mir die kulturelle Vielschichtigkeit allein der letzten 4-5 "deutschen" Generationen angucke oder gar europaweit, dann finde ich die Unterschiede gegenüber Nichteuropäern gering und einen Bedarf für Veränderung sehe ich ja sowieso. In sofern braucht Europa imho "nur" ein allgemein gesteuertes Einwanderungsprogram (und überhaupt mal ein Gesamt-Einwohnerzahl-Ziel  ), um lokale Konzentration und damit Parallelkulturen zu verhindern - denn auch eine vielgestaltige Gesellschaft ist EINE Gesellschaft und setzt vorraus, dass überhaupt Interaktionen bestehen.


Dir wäre es also egal wenn wir die Aufklärung als Kultur verlieren würden?
Natürlich gibt es auch in der heutigen europäischen Gesellschaft große Verschiedenheiten bei den Werten, aber diese ließen sich vergleichsweiße einfach lösen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> du hattest Klonen zwar als "Alternative" bezeichnet (wo ich weiterhin Sage: Nö. Das ist keine Alternative, denn es löst nicht die Probleme, die es zu lösen gilt, sondern nur die Probleme, die z.B. Rassisten sehen), aber trotzdem abgelehnt. Letzteres ist mir entfallen.


Natürlich ist es eine Alternative, es könnte unsere Bevölkerung stabil halten. Ich lehne es aber trotzdem strikt ab, es gibt genug gute Gründe die dagegen sprechen, da scheinen wir uns auch (fast) alle ziemlich einig zu sein.


----------



## Lan_Party (7. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Mehr Bildung sorgt auch für besseres Verhalten.



So sieht es in der Therorie aus obwohl es auch in der Praxis so ist z.B. sagt einer dies und das dann antwortet der andere Nein das ist so und so wenn das kein Ende hat wird es mit dem Verhältniss ganz schnell Verbal. Neid z.B. sorgt dennoch wieder für ein schlechtes verhältniss. Es gibt immer etwas was an bemängeln kann.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ja, aber warum ist es eigentlich nicht möglich Zigaretten bzw. Tabakhaltige Produkte die man rauchen kann zu verbieten. Rauchen hat doch eigentlich nur Nachteile.



Das hatte mal eine Russischer Präsident vor nur das er Vodka abschaffen wollte. Das ging nicht lange gut. So wird es auch mit denn Zigaretten sein es werden Millionen von Menschen einen Aufstand machen und das wird nicht friedlich von statten gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich möchte dem Bürger nicht alles verbieten oder bereitstellen, aber wenn etwas schlecht für den Bürger ist und es keine Vorteile hat, die eine Erlaubnis rechtfertigen würden, bin ich dafür es zu verbieten.



Hochseeangeln ist auch gefährlich, Tauchen ebenso, Fallschirmspringen auch, Grillen ist ebenso gefährlich, ohne Lichtsignalanlage über die Straße gehen auch, willst du das alles verbieten?



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das man den Klimawandel aufhalten kann, die Erde verändert sich nur sehr langsam. Bis sie unbewohnbar wird, sind wir längst weg.



Nein, Klimawandel kannst du nicht aufhalten, die nächste Eiszeit ist sicherer als das Amen in der Kirche. Wichtig ist, dass man sich anpasst und eben Dinge vermeidet, die das beschleunigen.
Dass der Supervulkan unter dem Yellowstone Park irgendwann ausbrechen wird, ist gesichert, ebenso La Garita. Alleine damit gibts ein Klimawandel, der sich gewaschen hat.


----------



## refraiser (7. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hochseeangeln ist auch gefährlich, Tauchen ebenso, Fallschirmspringen auch, Grillen ist ebenso gefährlich, ohne Lichtsignalanlage über die Straße gehen auch, willst du das alles verbieten?


Die genannten führen aber nicht zu einer zwangsläufigen Schädigung, rauchen schon.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, Klimawandel kannst du nicht aufhalten, die nächste Eiszeit ist sicherer als das Amen in der Kirche. Wichtig ist, dass man sich anpasst und eben Dinge vermeidet, die das beschleunigen.
> Dass der Supervulkan unter dem Yellowstone Park irgendwann ausbrechen wird, ist gesichert, ebenso La Garita. Alleine damit gibts ein Klimawandel, der sich gewaschen hat.


Gut, wenn man das in diesen Dimensionen sieht, dann kann man den Klimawandel zumindest mit heutigen Mitteln nicht aufhalten. Aber bis es so weit ist haben wir andere Möglichkeiten, seriöse Vorhersahen wie genau wir dann leben lassen sich leider trotzdem nicht treffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Die genannten führen aber nicht zu einer zwangsläufigen Schädigung, rauchen schon.



Doch, es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, frag mal deine Versicherung.



refraiser schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man das in diesen Dimensionen sieht, dann kann man den Klimawandel zumindest mit heutigen Mitteln nicht aufhalten. Aber bis es so weit ist haben wir andere Möglichkeiten, seriöse Vorhersahen wie genau wir dann leben lassen sich leider trotzdem nicht treffen.



Wonach willst du denn dann gehen?
Dass die CO² Konzentration steigt?
Ist doch Wayne, dann gibt eben weniger Ecken auf der Erde, die genutzt werden können, spielt doch keine Rolle, da muss sich der Mensch eben anpassen, z.B. mit weniger Nachkommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Dazu war ein Artikel in der Zeit der von etwa 50%-70% sprach, ich versuche ihn nachher herauszusuchen, habe gerade wenig Zeit. Und 10%-30% wären bei einer so gewaltigen Herausforderung nicht gerade wenig.



Sicherlich nicht. Aber wenn ich mir den typischen Deutschen so angucke, dann ist es vermutlich leichter, ihn zu 20% weniger Autofahren zu bewegen, als zu einem Verzicht auf Fleisch. Somit eine zu berücksichtigender Aspekt, aber keiner mit großen Vorteilen gegenüber anderen Verzichtsoptionen.



> Wenn die Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen, wird es eine gewisse Bereitschaft geben.



Glaub ich nicht. Gerade wenn die Leute bis zum Zusammenbruch nicht umdenken, werden die Leute danach noch wesentlich eher auf ihr eigenes Wohl bedacht sein. Ggf. kommt man ein paar Jahrzehnte später wieder auf die Idee, das "Sozialsysteme" doch eine ganz gute Idee waren, aber das ist ferne Zukunft.



> Dir wäre es also egal wenn wir die Aufklärung als Kultur verlieren würden?



"Die Aufklärung" ist ein historisches Ereigniss. Welche Werte wir für die Zukunft beibehalten und welche nicht, entscheiden wir höchselbst - da geht nichts "verloren". Die Werte der Aufklärung, die imho erhaltenswert sind, werden von den meisten Leuten mit ausreichend Bildung von sich aus unterstützt -> solange wir ausreichende Bildung gewährleisten können, mache ich mir da keine Gedanken. Wenn wir es nicht können, dann haben wir sowieso ganz andere Probleme als Einwanderung.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, Klimawandel kannst du nicht aufhalten, die nächste Eiszeit ist sicherer als das Amen in der Kirche. Wichtig ist, dass man sich anpasst und eben Dinge vermeidet, die das beschleunigen.
> Dass der Supervulkan unter dem Yellowstone Park irgendwann ausbrechen wird, ist gesichert, ebenso La Garita. Alleine damit gibts ein Klimawandel, der sich gewaschen hat.



Aber nur kurzfristig. Bis dahin gilt es, anthropogen bedingten Klimawandel am besten ganz zu vermeiden oder zumindest auf eine ökologisch unbedenkliche Geschwindigkeit zu verlangsamen. Aber für diese Diskussion haben wir bessere Threads


----------



## refraiser (9. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> So sieht es in der Therorie aus obwohl es auch in der Praxis so ist z.B. sagt einer dies und das dann antwortet der andere Nein das ist so und so wenn das kein Ende hat wird es mit dem Verhältniss ganz schnell Verbal. Neid z.B. sorgt dennoch wieder für ein schlechtes verhältniss. Es gibt immer etwas was an bemängeln kann.


Verbal heißt nur das etwas mit Worten geregelt wird, was ich nicht schlecht finde. Viele Probleme im täglichen Zusammenleben lassen sich durch das Vermitteln von Werten, Erziehung und Bildung im Zusammenspiel vermeiden.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das hatte mal eine Russischer Präsident vor nur das er Vodka abschaffen wollte. Das ging nicht lange gut. So wird es auch mit denn Zigaretten sein es werden Millionen von Menschen einen Aufstand machen und das wird nicht friedlich von statten gehen.


Man müsste die positiven Aspekte dieser Maßnahme natürlich in den Medien extrem in den Vordergrund stellen und für Abhängige genug Threapien anbieten. Eine solch tiefgreifende Änderung ließe sich nicht von heute auf morgen durchsetzen, die angesprochenen Süchtigen müssten z.B. möglichst schon davor therapiert werden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, frag mal deine Versicherung.


Ein Staat ist keine Versicherung.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch Wayne, dann gibt eben weniger Ecken auf der Erde, die genutzt werden können, spielt doch keine Rolle, da muss sich der Mensch eben anpassen, z.B. mit weniger Nachkommen.


Wir müssen uns aktuell nicht anpassen, was dann ist kann man heute noch nicht sagen, aber ich denke nicht das wir uns anpassen müssen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht. Aber wenn ich mir den typischen Deutschen so angucke, dann ist es vermutlich leichter, ihn zu 20% weniger Autofahren zu bewegen, als zu einem Verzicht auf Fleisch. Somit eine zu berücksichtigender Aspekt, aber keiner mit großen Vorteilen gegenüber anderen Verzichtsoptionen.


Es wäre aber eine Möglichkeit und bis die Technik so weit ist, müsen wir wohl auf irgendetwas verzichten. Da sind wir wieder bei künstlichen Fleich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Gerade wenn die Leute bis zum Zusammenbruch nicht umdenken, werden die Leute danach noch wesentlich eher auf ihr eigenes Wohl bedacht sein.


Ich denke eher das sie dann zur sozialen Absicherung wieder mehr Kinder bekommen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Die Aufklärung" ist ein historisches Ereigniss. Welche Werte wir für die Zukunft beibehalten und welche nicht, entscheiden wir höchselbst - da geht nichts "verloren". Die Werte der Aufklärung, die imho erhaltenswert sind, werden von den meisten Leuten mit ausreichend Bildung von sich aus unterstützt -> solange wir ausreichende Bildung gewährleisten können, mache ich mir da keine Gedanken. Wenn wir es nicht können, dann haben wir sowieso ganz andere Probleme als Einwanderung.


Ich verstehe unter den Werten der Aufklärung auch z.B. das man sein Leben zu einem großen Teil so gestalten kann wie man selbst das will und nicht so wie das eine Religion will. Das sehe ich in der islamischen Welt, auch in der wissenschaftlichen, nicht unbedingt als gegeben an.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. April 2011)

Dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.  Ich meine das "wieder" beleidigungen kommen. Man kann vieles verändern nur man MUSS sich zeit damit lassen und nicht alles von heute auf morgen wie z.B. mit der Atomkraft wenn wir alle von heute auf Morgen alle Kraftwerke abschalten würde hätten über 50% der Bevölkerung keinen Strom mehr.


----------



## Schulkind (9. April 2011)

Woher hast du denn diesen Wert? Dieses Szenario ist nähmlich meines Wissens Unsinn und wird gerne von der Atomlobby in den Ring geworfen.

Oder meinst du alle konventionellen Kraftwerke, nicht nur AKWs?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe unter den Werten der Aufklärung auch z.B. das man sein Leben zu einem großen Teil so gestalten kann wie man selbst das will und nicht so wie das eine Religion will. Das sehe ich in der islamischen Welt, auch in der wissenschaftlichen, nicht unbedingt als gegeben an.


 
In keiner *insertNameOfReligion*-chen Gesellschaft wirst du eine Lebensgestaltung unabhängig von Religion finden, das würde der Definition der Bezeichnung wiedersprechen 
Aber wie man sein eigenes Leben gestaltet, ist erstmal Privatsache und solange die Gesellschaft den Wert "individuelle Selbstbestimmung" hochhält, sehe ich da kein Problem. Ob man das macht oder nicht ist aber an keine Religion oder Herkunft gekoppelt, wie Unterdrückung in nicht-religiösen Gesellschaften und individuelle Freiheiten in vorwiegend von einer Religion geprägten Gesellschaft zeigen. Das ist allein eine Frage der persönlichen Tolleranz gegenüber anderen. 



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.  Ich meine das "wieder" beleidigungen kommen. Man kann vieles verändern nur man MUSS sich zeit damit lassen und nicht alles von heute auf morgen wie z.B. mit der Atomkraft wenn wir alle von heute auf Morgen alle Kraftwerke abschalten würde hätten über 50% der Bevölkerung keinen Strom mehr.


 
Wenn wir "alle Kraftwerke" abschalten, dann haben >99% der Bevölkerung keinen Strom mehr, nämlich alle ohne Notstromaggregat.
Wenn wir alle AKWs abschalten, dann läge die Versorgungslücke klar unter 20% (genaue Abschätzung schwierig, da viele AKWs ja ohnehin seit Jahren ruhen und trotzdem das Produktionspotential von z.B. Windkraft ungenutzt bleibt, weil zuviel Atomstrom im Netz ist). Wohlgemerkt: 20% vom Gesamtverbrauch, an dem Haushalte aber mit <30% beteiligt sind. D.h. man könnte durch Abschaltung weniger, stark Strom verbrauchender Industrien auskommen und trotz Abschaltung von heute auf morgen würde niemand im dunkeln sitzen. (aber vielleicht die HD6990 wieder ausbauen oder gar den Fernseher ganz ausschalten *schüttel*graus*fürcht*)


----------



## Ifosil (11. Mai 2011)

Tja Leute es gibt nur ein Problem bei dieser feinen Diskussion.  Es ist gewollt das dass Rentensystem zusammenbricht, denn dann kann die Versicherungsindustrie kräftig verdienen.
Die Hebel für die Zerstörung des Sozialstaats wurden vor ca. 20 Jahren betätigt. Das mit dem demogr. Wandel ist bewusst durch sog. Think Tanks in die Welt gesetzt worden, um als Argument für weiteren Renten/Sozialabbau zu dienen. Und wir schlucken diese Pille auch noch. Auch wenn es zu teilen Stimmt das wir wenig Kinder bekommen (deutsche Familien, ausländige Familien wurden aus dieser Statisik rausgerechnet), würde ein gesunder Sozialstaat das locker ausgleichen können.

-Grund für den zusammenbruch des Rentensystems sind:
-niedrige Löhne, folglich niedrigere Sozialabgaben            (Mindestlohn wär hilfreich + Preisstopp)
-niedrige Steuern bei den, die viel haben                        (Vermögenssteuer muss wieder her)
-staatlich sub. Armutsindustrie                                      (komplexes Thema, wer mehr wissen möchte http://www.gegen-hartz.de/http://www.gegen-harz.de)
-Ein Staat nur auf wirtschaftliche Intressen ausgerichtet (sog. Neoliberalismus, schwacher Staat, die Macht bei der Wirtschaft)
-massive Korruption in der Politik und Wirtschaft           (Das weitgehend bekannt, das nix neues )

Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr Gründe, aber alle kann man sich nicht merken. Das viel komplexer als man denkt, und in den Medien werdet ihr nur selten davon etwas hören, ab und an gibts in den öffentlich Rechtlichen interessante Beiträge zu diesen Thema. Und das Kabarett nicht vergessen, in Tagen wie diesen unersetzlich.
NachDenkSeiten – Die kritische Website


----------

